# do these bluescreens indicate ram stability issues? (ocz 1600mhz 8gb, p5e3 deluxe)



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm running on a p5e3 deluxe system with the q9650 3.0ghz (not over clocked) cpu and 8GB of DDR3 1600mhz OCZ ram (at 1333mhz) ocz3g16004gk 8-8-8-26 1.8v..


I was able to run OCCT stability test for 5 straight hours with no issue (mix mode), however...

As of recently i'm getting bluescreens randomly:

stop 0x0000003B system_service_exception and stop 0x0000001E usbstor.sys errors in vista x64.

I'm guessing these are memory related errors, despite running OCCT for hours on end with no problem?

I was under the impression that OCCT was pretty fool proof and if you made it say 2 hours this was like 24 hours with prime95, but apparently not?

*i've set everything manually in the bios, for instance:

FSB strap to NB 333Mhz
FSB frequency 333
PCIE freq 100
DRAM freq 1333Mhz
command rate 2N
The rest set to auto down to dram timing
DRAM timing Manual 
CAS # Latency 8,8,8,26
The rest set to auto down to CPU voltage
CPU voltage auto
CPU PLL voltage Auto
DRAM voltage 1.80
NB voltage auto is set now i think (i think other values should be 1.42 to a max of 1.47?)

Delays of 250PS set for channel A and Channel B

Load Line calibration = Enabled
Transaction booster = disabled
DRAM Static Read Control = enabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control = Enabled

The rest set to auto down to CPU spread spec
CPU spread spec Disabled
PCIE spread spec Disabled



Any thoughts?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand and wattage
is this dual-ind 4870 2 single cards
this is the closest i could come to the 3b
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923187/en-us


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> what power supply
> brand and wattage
> is this dual-ind 4870 2 single cards
> this is the closest i could come to the 3b
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923187/en-us


Its the 850watt coolmaster unit.. again i have 4 of the 3 drive icy dock units hooked up, the dual ind. 4870's.. and a bluray recorder and about 8 usb devices, mostly that dont need power, and the two 120mm fans, and two of the 90mm (or is it 80, i forget) going at once.. of those 12 possible icy dock bays, only 6 sata drives are connected.. in fact, as of now, the one 3 bay set is unplugged, as i had some weird issues on bootup the other day, where the units squeeled the alarm on bootup, no bios post, seemed like i had to disconnect a unit or two to get that to stop occurring.. i thought it was a bios/ram issue, but now i'm not so sure...

I would think 850 watts would be enough, but perhaps not, perhaps its not the ram if my tests come clean then?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would suspect power as those 2 cards alone pull over 500w
try with one out


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> i would suspect power as those 2 cards alone pull over 500w
> try with one out


Ill try that as well..

I did notice that these blue screens happen at night usually.. after i've flicked the power switch on my 3, lcds power strip, at some point.. perhaps just a coincidence.

I went about 12 hours with prime95 going during the day with no issues though.

The latest blue screen was

irql_not_less_or_equal stop 0x0000001A

Edit: with my current setup, at least.. this calculator shows 645 watts used:

http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the 645 the raw figure it has to have 30% added to it if it is
see what this one comes up at
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> is the 645 the raw figure it has to have 30% added to it if it is
> see what this one comes up at
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/index.jsp


I chose 90% for system load and 85% of CPU.. 
This would be if i had all usb ports going at once, which is unlikely, and 6 sata drives out of 12 possible:

System Type: Single Processor 
Motherboard: High End - Desktop 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Yorkfield XE 
CPU Utilization (TDP): 85% TDP 

RAM: 4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM 
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4870 
Video Type: Crossfire 

SATA HDD: 6 HDDs 

Blu-Ray Internal Drive: 1 Drive 

USB: 13 Devices 
Front Bay Card Reader: Yes 

Fans 
Regular: 3 Fans 80mm; 
High Perf.: 2 Fans 120mm; 

Keyboard & Mouse (included): Yes 

System Load: 90 % 


Recommended PSU Wattage: 655 Watts 


Here is if i had 12 drives going at once, which would only happen about once every few years when i clone my 4 drive array to another array:

Single Processor 
Motherboard: High End - Desktop 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Yorkfield XE 
CPU Utilization (TDP): 85% TDP 

RAM: 4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM 
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4870 
Video Type: Crossfire 

SATA HDD: 12 HDDs 

Blu-Ray Internal Drive: 1 Drive 

USB: 13 Devices 
Front Bay Card Reader: Yes 

Fans 
Regular: 3 Fans 80mm; 
High Perf.: 2 Fans 120mm; 

Keyboard & Mouse (included): Yes 

System Load: 90 % 

Recommended PSU Wattage: 800 Watts 




I'm assuming that since 6 of the 12 drive bays dont actually have a drive in them, they dont count in the load, ie: they are powered but empty..
*i chose qx9650, i didnt see q9650 listed for some reason.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your mini dump files and i will ask someone to check them


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> post your mini dump files and i will ask someone to check them


That would be great..

Attached is the mini dump, zipped up.. 

Thanks again


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a slight revision, that other new error before was actually 0a:

The latest blue screen was

irql_not_less_or_equal stop 0x0000000A

It happened again last night.. it amazes me how the system runs stable for 16 or 18 hours, then at night for no reason Bluescreens on me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mark. . .


I ran the lone mini kernel dump w/ timestamp = * Sat Sep 20 23:13:41.227 2008 (GMT-4)*.

The bugcheck (STOP error) was code 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffffa8009e79c20, 0x0000000000000000, 0x000000007efdf030), with the probable cause listed as the Vista NT kernel module ntkrnlmp.exe. The process running at the time of the crash was eReg.exe, which belongs to ScanSoft OmniPage 15.0.

A bugcheck of 0x1e = KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED and indicates that a kernel mode app generated an exception not caught by the error handler. The exception here is the first parm inside the parenthesis - 0xffffffffc0000005 - a memory address violation.

This one dump really cannot offer us more here. All we know is that there is some issue in your system is improperly referencing memory. The NT kernel module could be calling any number of drivers. We need to try to find the driver(s) responsible here, assuming the hardware platform to be stable.

I did read the other posts and took note of the other bugchecks that you mentioned - 0x0000003b = 0x3b = SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION and indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. The exception here would be the 1st parm - and I believe it most likely was the same as above - a 0xc..5 memory access violation. You listed the MS USB mass storage driver *usbstor.sys* as the probable cause. The current dump file shows it to have a timestamp of * Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008* - just right for Vista x64. A 0x3b can be caused by various problems, but usually involves excessive paged pool usage.

Another previous bugcheck was 0x0000001a = 0x1a which means that a severe memory management error occurred. But along with that you mentioned "irql_not_less_or_equal". I think the 0x1a was possibly a typo, because a bugcheck of 0x0000000a = 0xa (not 0x1a) is a match for IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, and indicates that a Vista or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory when it should not have. The mention of the paged memory pool coincides with the 0x3b USB bugcheck. The 0x1e bugcheck from this dump w/ the 0xc..5 exception would fit in here nicely, too.

I would normally request the other dumps, but I don't believe they would tell us anything more except the names of additional Vista SP1 drivers as being the probable cause of those crashes - which they are not. They are name because the memory access violation occurred within their expansive memory addresses, so the driver(s) that caused these got away before being named. We need to try and find them.

So let's check your 3rd party drivers out and run the Driver Verifier. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. Please keep in mind that a BSOD may or may not be immediate as the DV will be stress testing your non-Microsoft drivers. For info, some of the more common bugchecks for verifier violations are: 

```
• 0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
• 0x50 = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA  
• 0xbe = ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY 
• 0xc1 = SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION 
• 0xc4 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION  
• 0xc6 = DRIVER_CAUGHT_MODIFYING_FREED_POOL 
• 0xc7 = TIMER_OR_DPC_INVALID 
• 0xc9 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION
```
If an immediate BSOD does not occur and you would like to see the status of the Driver Verifier, bring up an elevated command prompt, type verifier - but this time select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". To turn the Driver Verifier off, bring up an elevated command prompt and type *verifier /reset* then re-boot.

When a BSOD results under the verifier, please get it. Also add a msinfo32 NFo file to the zip file than attach to a future post. To run msinfo32 - 
START | type msinfo32 & hit enter. Then save it as an NFO file (default file extension).

The dbug output is below in the code box.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


EDIT: I just now saw you last post re: the 0xa bugcheck. --- JC
.

.


```
Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\Mini092008-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols\Vista_x86\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01fc5db0
Debug session time: Sat Sep 20 23:13:41.227 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:39.021
Loading Kernel Symbols
........................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa8009e79c20, 0, 7efdf030}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29317 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffffa8009e79c20, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 000000007efdf030, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+fffffa8009e79c20
fffffa80`09e79c20 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  000000007efdf030

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002029080
 000000007efdf030 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E

PROCESS_NAME:  eReg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa60076440e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa60076440e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa6007644468
rdx=000005a07799abd0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa8009e79c20 rsp=fffffa6007644278 rbp=0000000000000167
 r8=0000000000000038  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa6007644430 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
fffffa80`09e79c20 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001e2ee77 to fffff80001e55390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`076438f8 fffff800`01e2ee77 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa80`09e79c20 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`07643900 fffff800`01e551e9 : fffffa60`07644038 00000000`7efdf000 fffffa60`076440e0 fffffa60`07644430 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29317
fffffa60`07643f00 fffff800`01e53fe5 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e54e33 00000000`00000300 00000000`7efdf000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`076440e0 fffffa80`09e79c20 : fffffa80`09e78bbe fffffa60`07644430 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 : nt!KiPageFault+0x1e5
fffffa60`07644278 fffffa80`09e78bbe : fffffa60`07644430 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 : 0xfffffa80`09e79c20
fffffa60`07644280 fffffa60`07644430 : 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 : 0xfffffa80`09e78bbe
fffffa60`07644288 00000000`04e5eac4 : 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`07644430
fffffa60`07644290 00000000`04e5e834 : 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x4e5eac4
fffffa60`07644298 00000000`00000974 : fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 : 0x4e5e834
fffffa60`076442a0 fffffa60`07644310 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 : 0x974
fffffa60`076442a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 : 0xfffffa60`07644310
fffffa60`076442b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442b8 00000000`00000167 : fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442c0 fffffa80`09e67060 : fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 : 0x167
fffffa60`076442c8 fffff800`01e5533f : 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 : 0xfffffa80`09e67060
fffffa60`076442d0 00000000`00000010 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0x1ff
fffffa60`076442d8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 : 0x10
fffffa60`076442e0 fffffa60`076442f8 : fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442e8 fffffa80`08a34970 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 00000000`04e5eac4 : 0xfffffa60`076442f8
fffffa60`076442f0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 00000000`04e5eac4 fffffa80`097ee040 : 0xfffffa80`08a34970
fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`09e79374 : 00000000`00000167 00000000`04e5eac4 fffffa80`097ee040 00000000`00000038 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644300 00000000`00000167 : 00000000`04e5eac4 fffffa80`097ee040 00000000`00000038 fffffa60`076444e8 : 0xfffffa80`09e79374
fffffa60`07644308 00000000`04e5eac4 : fffffa80`097ee040 00000000`00000038 fffffa60`076444e8 fffff700`01080000 : 0x167
fffffa60`07644310 fffffa80`097ee040 : 00000000`00000038 fffffa60`076444e8 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000974 : 0x4e5eac4
fffffa60`07644318 00000000`00000038 : fffffa60`076444e8 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000974 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`097ee040
fffffa60`07644320 fffffa60`076444e8 : fffff700`01080000 00000000`00000974 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000030 : 0x38
fffffa60`07644328 fffff700`01080000 : 00000000`00000974 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`076444e8
fffffa60`07644330 00000000`00000974 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff700`01080000
fffffa60`07644338 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 : 0x974
fffffa60`07644340 00000000`00000030 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644348 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x30
fffffa60`07644350 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000001`00000003 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644358 fffff800`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000001`00000003 0000001c`7712c970 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644360 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000001`00000003 0000001c`7712c970 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff800`00000000
fffffa60`07644368 00000000`00000000 : 00000001`00000003 0000001c`7712c970 00000000`00000000 00000000`7712c980 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644370 00000001`00000003 : 0000001c`7712c970 00000000`00000000 00000000`7712c980 fffffa60`07644470 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644378 0000001c`7712c970 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`7712c980 fffffa60`07644470 00000000`00000000 : 0x1`00000003
fffffa60`07644380 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`7712c980 fffffa60`07644470 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644601 : 0x1c`7712c970
fffffa60`07644388 00000000`7712c980 : fffffa60`07644470 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644601 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`07644390 fffffa60`07644470 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644601 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644581 : 0x7712c980
fffffa60`07644398 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`07644601 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644581 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`07644470
fffffa60`076443a0 fffffa60`07644601 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`07644581 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : 0x0
fffffa60`076443a8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`07644581 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01e8188d : 0xfffffa60`07644601
fffffa60`076443b0 fffffa60`07644581 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01e8188d fffff880`07e6ee30 : 0x0
fffffa60`076443b8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01e8188d fffff880`07e6ee30 fffff880`08de4060 : 0xfffffa60`07644581
fffffa60`076443c0 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`01e8188d fffff880`07e6ee30 fffff880`08de4060 fffff880`0847d820 : 0x0
fffffa60`076443c8 fffff800`01e8188d : fffff880`07e6ee30 fffff880`08de4060 fffff880`0847d820 00000000`77136500 : 0x1
fffffa60`076443d0 fffff800`01e80129 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00222403 00000000`00000014 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepAccessCheck+0x26d
fffffa60`076444f0 fffff800`020ec9ca : fffffa60`07644ad0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`097ffbe0 : nt!SeAccessCheck+0x3f9
fffffa60`076445f0 fffff800`020dc686 : 0000059f`f8c9a900 fffffa80`06cc07e0 fffffa80`097ffbe0 fffffa80`06cc07e0 : nt!ObCheckObjectAccess+0x19a
fffffa60`07644690 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0ac77060 fffffa80`097ffc10 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ac770d8 : nt!ObpIncrementHandleCount+0x616


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29317
fffff800`01e2ee77 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29317

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4812c3f7

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+29317

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+29317

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=000000007efdf030 rbx=fffffa6007644038 rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=ffffffffc0000005 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa60076440e0
rip=fffff80001e55390 rsp=fffffa60076438f8 rbp=fffffa6007644160
 r8=fffffa8009e79c20  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffffa6007643f00 r13=0000000004e5e834
r14=0000000000000974 r15=fffffa8009e67060
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01e55390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`07643900=000000000000001e
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`076438f8 fffff800`01e2ee77 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffffa80`09e79c20 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`07643900 fffff800`01e551e9 : fffffa60`07644038 00000000`7efdf000 fffffa60`076440e0 fffffa60`07644430 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29317
fffffa60`07643f00 fffff800`01e53fe5 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e54e33 00000000`00000300 00000000`7efdf000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`076440e0 fffffa80`09e79c20 : fffffa80`09e78bbe fffffa60`07644430 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 : nt!KiPageFault+0x1e5 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`076440e0)
fffffa60`07644278 fffffa80`09e78bbe : fffffa60`07644430 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 : 0xfffffa80`09e79c20
fffffa60`07644280 fffffa60`07644430 : 00000000`04e5eac4 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 : 0xfffffa80`09e78bbe
fffffa60`07644288 00000000`04e5eac4 : 00000000`04e5e834 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`07644430
fffffa60`07644290 00000000`04e5e834 : 00000000`00000974 fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x4e5eac4
fffffa60`07644298 00000000`00000974 : fffffa60`07644310 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 : 0x4e5e834
fffffa60`076442a0 fffffa60`07644310 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 : 0x974
fffffa60`076442a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 : 0xfffffa60`07644310
fffffa60`076442b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000167 fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442b8 00000000`00000167 : fffffa80`09e67060 fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442c0 fffffa80`09e67060 : fffff800`01e55340 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 : 0x167
fffffa60`076442c8 fffff800`01e5533f : 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 : 0xfffffa80`09e67060
fffffa60`076442d0 00000000`00000010 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0x1ff
fffffa60`076442d8 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`076442f8 fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 : 0x10
fffffa60`076442e0 fffffa60`076442f8 : fffffa80`08a34970 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 : 0x0
fffffa60`076442e8 fffffa80`08a34970 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 00000000`04e5eac4 : 0xfffffa60`076442f8
fffffa60`076442f0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`09e79374 00000000`00000167 00000000`04e5eac4 fffffa80`097ee040 : 0xfffffa80`08a34970
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01e00000 fffff800`02318000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
fffff800`02318000 fffff800`0235e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`002f1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00606000 fffffa60`00610000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00610000 fffffa60`0063d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063d000 fffffa60`00651000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00651000 fffffa60`006ae000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ae000 fffffa60`00760000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00760000 fffffa60`007c6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c6000 fffffa60`007ea000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00800000 fffffa60`0080a000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`0080e000 fffffa60`008e8000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e8000 fffffa60`008f6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f6000 fffffa60`0094c000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094c000 fffffa60`00955000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00955000 fffffa60`0095f000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095f000 fffffa60`0098f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098f000 fffffa60`009a4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a4000 fffffa60`009a7400   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a8000 fffffa60`009b4000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009b4000 fffffa60`009c8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c8000 fffffa60`009cf000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009cf000 fffffa60`009df000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009df000 fffffa60`009f2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009f2000 fffffa60`009fa000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00a0f000 fffffa60`00a31000   3wareDrv 3wareDrv.sys Thu Feb 07 18:19:57 2008 (47AB921D)
fffffa60`00a31000 fffffa60`00a5f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00a5f000 fffffa60`00aa5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00aa5000 fffffa60`00ab9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ab9000 fffffa60`00b3e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00b3e000 fffffa60`00b8e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b8e000 fffffa60`00be6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00c0f000 fffffa60`00dd2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dd2000 fffffa60`00df5000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00f74000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f74000 fffffa60`00fa0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fa0000 fffffa60`00fd1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00fd1000 fffffa60`00fe9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`01004000 fffffa60`010b4000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007 (470DD06D)      Acronis True Image Backup Archive Explorer
fffffa60`010b4000 fffffa60`010ef000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008 (47BC9AE3)
fffffa60`010ef000 fffffa60`0111b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`0111b000 fffffa60`01144000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01144000 fffffa60`01170000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01170000 fffffa60`0117a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`011b1000 fffffa60`011bd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`011bd000 fffffa60`011c6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`011c6000 fffffa60`011d9000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`011d9000 fffffa60`011f7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`01202000 fffffa60`01386000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01386000 fffffa60`013ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013ca000 fffffa60`013d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)

fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0280b000 fffffa60`02e76000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Aug 20 22:29:33 2008 (48ACD30D)
fffffa60`02e76000 fffffa60`02f55000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02f55000 fffffa60`02f64000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02f64000 fffffa60`02f77000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02f77000 fffffa60`02f83000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02f83000 fffffa60`02fc9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02fc9000 fffffa60`02fda000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02fda000 fffffa60`02fea000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02fea000 fffffa60`02ff5000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)      Hamachi virtual network driver by LogMeIn, Inc. 

fffffa60`03001000 fffffa60`03066000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)     Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller
fffffa60`03066000 fffffa60`03077a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03078000 fffffa60`03087f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03088000 fffffa60`030b5000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jul 14 22:15:51 2008 (487C0857)
fffffa60`030b5000 fffffa60`030bd000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`030d3000 fffffa60`030e1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`030e1000 fffffa60`030fd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`030fd000 fffffa60`03104000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)    Radmin Mirror Miniport Driver V3 
fffffa60`03104000 fffffa60`03129000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`03129000 fffffa60`03161000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`03161000 fffffa60`031be000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`031be000 fffffa60`031cb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`031cb000 fffffa60`031ee000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`031ee000 fffffa60`031fa000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03207000 fffffa60`032a1000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`032a1000 fffffa60`032b3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`032b3000 fffffa60`032bf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`032bf000 fffffa60`032c0480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`032c1000 fffffa60`032f5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`032f5000 fffffa60`03300000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03300000 fffffa60`03310000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03310000 fffffa60`03357000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03364000 fffffa60`033ad000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`033ad000 fffffa60`033e8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`033e8000 fffffa60`033ed180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0420c000 fffffa60`0427b000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Wed Aug 29 10:44:37 2007 (46D58655)    SoundMAX Digital HD Audio Driver. Manufacturer: Analog Devices
fffffa60`0427b000 fffffa60`0428f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0428f000 fffffa60`0429d480   61883    61883.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:06 2008 (479199DE)
fffffa60`0429e000 fffffa60`042a9e80   avc      avc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:34:07 2008 (479199DF)
fffffa60`042b7000 fffffa60`042c6080   msdv     msdv.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`042c7000 fffffa60`042d7a80   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`042d8000 fffffa60`042e2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`042e2000 fffffa60`042eb000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`042eb000 fffffa60`042ff000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)
fffffa60`042ff000 fffffa60`04315000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0431f000 fffffa60`04326b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04327000 fffffa60`04335000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04335000 fffffa60`0433e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0433e000 fffffa60`04347000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04347000 fffffa60`04352000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`04352000 fffffa60`04363000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04363000 fffffa60`0436c000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0436c000 fffffa60`04389000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04389000 fffffa60`043a4000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`043a4000 fffffa60`043b0000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Tue Jun 10 12:32:08 2008 (484EAC88)
fffffa60`043b0000 fffffa60`043e4000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`04405000 fffffa60`04472000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04472000 fffffa60`044b6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`044b6000 fffffa60`044d4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`044d4000 fffffa60`044e3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`044e3000 fffffa60`044fe000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`044fe000 fffffa60`0454c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0454c000 fffffa60`04558000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04558000 fffffa60`04569000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Tue Jun 10 12:43:27 2008 (484EAF2F)
fffffa60`04569000 fffffa60`045df000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`045df000 fffffa60`045fc000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04809000 fffffa60`048bf000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Tue Nov 20 22:36:24 2007 (4743A7B8)      wlan or lan driver - i have seen these named in bsods b4
fffffa60`048bf000 fffffa60`048c0e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`048c1000 fffffa60`048c8000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)       asus utility
fffffa60`048c8000 fffffa60`048dd000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`048dd000 fffffa60`048e6000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`048e6000 fffffa60`048f8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`048f8000 fffffa60`04903000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04903000 fffffa60`0491f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0491f000 fffffa60`04929000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04929000 fffffa60`04934000   HidBatt  HidBatt.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`04934000 fffffa60`0493e980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffffa60`0493f000 fffffa60`0494b000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`0494b000 fffffa60`04955000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04955000 fffffa60`04968000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04968000 fffffa60`04974000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04974000 fffffa60`04987000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04987000 fffffa60`049a9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`049a9000 fffffa60`049c0000   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007 (470DCFBE)       Acronis true image driver 
fffffa60`049c0000 fffffa60`049d4000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`049d4000 fffffa60`049df000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`049df000 fffffa60`049f7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`05208000 fffffa60`056dbb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008 (488B3E3D)
fffffa60`056dc000 fffffa60`05714d80   lvpopf64 lvpopf64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008 (488B3DE4)
fffffa60`05715000 fffffa60`0572d200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0572e000 fffffa60`057ed580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffffa60`057ee000 fffffa60`057fc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`07001000 fffffa60`070b7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`070b7000 fffffa60`070c2000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`070c2000 fffffa60`070d1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`070d1000 fffffa60`070f1000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`070f1000 fffffa60`07107000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`07107000 fffffa60`07111000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008 (488B3DC2)
fffffa60`07111000 fffffa60`0711e000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0711e000 fffffa60`0712c000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`0712c000 fffffa60`07168000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`07168000 fffffa60`07184000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0840d000 fffffa60`084a8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`084a8000 fffffa60`084d0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`084d0000 fffffa60`084ee000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`084ee000 fffffa60`08508000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08508000 fffffa60`0852f000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0852f000 fffffa60`08557000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08557000 fffffa60`085a0000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed May 07 23:26:31 2008 (482272E7)
fffffa60`085a0000 fffffa60`085bf000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`085bf000 fffffa60`085f0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0880d000 fffffa60`088a1000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`088a1000 fffffa60`0893b000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0893b000 fffffa60`08989000   eamon    eamon.sys    Tue Jun 10 12:42:25 2008 (484EAEF1)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0117a000 fffffa60`01188000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01188000 fffffa60`01194000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01194000 fffffa60`0119e000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0119e000 fffffa60`011b1000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04315000 fffffa60`0431f000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`042b5000 fffffa60`042b7000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`042aa000 fffffa60`042b5000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03362000 fffffa60`03364000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03357000 fffffa60`03362000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`033f9000 fffffa60`033fb000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`033ee000 fffffa60`033f9000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03362000 fffffa60`03364000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03357000 fffffa60`03362000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`030bd000 fffffa60`030d3000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Mark. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about to try the verifier.. but a few extra notes..

I had turned off the paging file to the C drive.. and that memory dump probably wasnt accurate..

I reset things, set a managed one on both my C and D drives.. i set it to do a small memory dump on BSOD.. is this correct?

One other sorta side related issue perhaps.. Occassionally if i reboot my vista x64 machine, both my realtek and marvell yukon network ports get screwy (on the p5e3 deluxe).. I cant get an internet connection though either one will show the connected status, minus the little circle/globe symbol.. i'm not really sure why.. i've tried both network ports when this happens, they both do it.. i have all the latest updates installed as well..


I should also add.. i was able to crash the computer by simply clicking on a log in button on a web page.. brought up robo forms, was about to click save password, when i did the computer didnt bluescreen but died, though it sounded as if still on.. but the usb ports were all off.

Ill reply back with how this goes on the verifier..


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well.. i ran the verifier.. it BSOD on me on booting.. 

First one was problem detected.. 0x0....C4, i hit reset, the same thing kept coming up.. so i did last known good configuration.. once i did this i ran into more bsod:

driver_irql... xD1 on ndis.sys and then problem detected 0x.....1E

I've attached the zip file with 3 mini dumps (small version ones).. and the nfo file..

Note that by the time the 3rd dump occurred, i decided to pull my raid array drives out (D drive), as i didnt want to have corruption on the BSOD (i'm assuming i could when it Bluescreens on me).. so hopefully the msinfo isnt skewed, since my D drive is missing, which is where some data does get loaded from... (its a 3ware raid card, pciex4 type, in a pciex8 slot)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Nice job with the Vista Driver Verifier - and good call on using last known good config. 

The first BSOD after DV ran had a bugcheck of 0x000000c4 (0xe1, 0xfffff980038b2fd8, 0x0, 0x0). The DV flagged raddrvv3.sys, a driver belonging to Radmin PC Remote software. The timestamp on the driver is *Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008*. You can check their download website found HERE. A 0xc4 bugcheck = DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION, and is exactly what happened here.

The other 2 dumps were not verifier-enabled dumps probably b/c of booting back up using last known good config, but there was no other option.

One had a bugcheck of 0x000000d1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xfffffa6000db00ec), probable cause is listed as pacer.sys, the Microsoft QoS Packet Scheduler driver. One item that I found in the limited information available in the stack text that I think would be a leading candidate in this crash is the Realtek NIC driver Rtlh64.sys, timestamp = *Tue Sep 26 07:20:23 2006 *. I would think there is an update for this and should be done b/4 the verifier is executed again.

The last dump provided really nothing. The bugcheck was 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffffa800baa0c20, 0x0, 0x7efdf030), probable cause was listed as the MS NT Kenrel module ntkrnlmp.exe.

Please run the driver verifier again. Also, I would like to get a driver query - 
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd, run as admin - then type or copy/paste the following into the cmd prompt/"DOS screen:

```
driverquery /v > %temp%\1.txt & start notepad %temp%\1.txt
```
Please save this text file and attach to your next post.

RE: the page file - if you have the crash setting to "small memory dump (64k)", which in Vista x64 is actually more like 275k, you can produce a mini dump w/o page file on OS drive - but it is a hit or miss. Certainly if the setting was on full kernel dump and no OS drive page file, no dump would be produced. This type of dump (my personal favorite) requires the page file to be on the OS drive and I have seen them easily exceed 300mb in Vista.

That is all I have for now.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for checking that..

I was getting slammed with ndis.sys driver_irql BSOD yesterday.. i think it could be related to my odd issue of 2 out of 3 times, when i reboot i dont have an internet connection, it says "local only" and unidentified network and frequently the gateway goes blank on my connection too.. 

I've tried an older xp x64 driver for the realtek 8110 internal lan.. that didnt fix the issue.. i just installed the latest vista x64 driver from realtek, hoping that it does, but i'm rather doubting it will.. driver version is 6.208.729.2008 (says RTL8169/8110 family pci gigabit ethernet nic (NDIS 6.0))..

Attached is the text file...

The other bsod i was getting was the 1A stop message (yesterday)..

Although, last night was the first night i didnt bluescreen, but i had rebooted before heading off to bed and consequently the internet connection was in that weird local only mode, not sure if this "saved" me from the bluescreen or maybe the xp x64 driver saved me at the time and over night, but the vista driver is back on, ill try some reboots and see how it goes.


I guess ill have to fix the radmin issue and look at their site.. thanks for that tip...

I also tried, for my own curiousity, to install the x64 debugging tools and installed the retail symbol library, but when i opened my dump files, there were warnings about the wrong symbols being loaded etc.. i was curious as to what these files actually looked like.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

The latest error was a irql_not_less_or_equal stop 0x0000000A .. i think the network issue is gone though.. this one didnt seem to make a dump though


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: attempting to reinstall vista from bootable disc to new harddrive,slow to respond*

Spoke too soon on the switch to the other nic controller (marvell)..

Suddenly during file transfers i had bluescreens.. this time ..

Problem detected.. yk60x64.sys stop 0x0000001E

---

So at this point i decided to put a new drive in and install vista x64 sp1 fresh again.. and not install anything new until it ran stable for a few days..

Easier said than done so far.. it took nearly 8 minutes to get the first window to come up that lets you click "install" to continue.. then i sat there waiting for the please wait window to go away for nearly 20 minutes and it didnt budge..

At this point i've tried disabling the second video card.. pulling out 2 of the 4 ram chips.. played around with bios settings.. and now.. i've pulled the 3ware pciex8 card from the system and i'm trying the bootable vista disc yet again.

Any thoughts as to why this is occurring? I'm starting to NOT think it is the ram, unless all 4 just aren't compatible, despite all settings attempts..

Or.. maybe its because i have the onboard sata set to ACHI instead of IDE (or raid)...

Any thoughts.. perhaps i should make this part a separate thread/question..

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yk60x64.sys stop
ftp://ftp.sanguine.net/pub/sahughes...IES/Drivers/Lan/Windows/inf/Vista/yk60x64.htm
try setting the sata to ide


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> yk60x64.sys stop
> ftp://ftp.sanguine.net/pub/sahughes...IES/Drivers/Lan/Windows/inf/Vista/yk60x64.htm
> try setting the sata to ide


If, by setting the sata to ide, you mean to try to get through the setup on the fresh harddrive.. i tried this.. no luck..

would the setup not moving along be the result of a ram issue.. i've tried taking out ram as well..

i've tried a different dvd of the msdn iso as well.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

markm75 said:


> If, by setting the sata to ide, you mean to try to get through the setup on the fresh harddrive.. i tried this.. no luck..
> 
> would the setup not moving along be the result of a ram issue.. i've tried taking out ram as well..
> 
> i've tried a different dvd of the msdn iso as well.


Perhaps this is related and why i'm having issues..

I just remembered..

In the device manager on my "sorta working" vista image..

I have ATA channel 1 and ata channel 0 with exclamation marks.. these are under IDE ata/atapi controllers.. 

the error is.. "the device cannot start (code 10)", its using the microsoft driver 6/21/2006 6.0.6001.18000

I'm not sure why these are with !.. as i dont even have any IDE drives connected.. all i have connected are 4 sata ports for the harddrives and 1 sata port for the bluray.. (on board)

(i also tried a regular dvd sata player to do the fresh install.. it was hanging as well, i also took all but one memory stick out).

Related to booting up: At times, it seems like if i change a bios setting, it resets, then one of my icy dock units will have the red light and the alarm will go off.. if i power off and wait till everything stops, i can then bootup without the alarm, but often the bios will report overclocking failed.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I updated the jmicron esata drivers.. i now have jmicron under device manager storage controllers and the extra ata channel's are gone and the exclaimations gone..

Very odd.. i wonder if this could be related with my issue of not being able to reinstall vista on a clean drive.. i may have to try disabling the esata port in the bios and see if the hangs in setup go away?

Related to the bsod and marvel, i updated the marvel controller via windows update and it has a newer driver.. ill see how that goes..

I guess tonight ill try disabling the jmicron esata in the bios and try the vista re-install again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Device Manager Error Code 10 - 


> *Code 10*
> 
> If the device has a FailReasonString value in its hardware key, that string is displayed as the error message. The driver or enumerator puts this registry string value there. If there is no FailReasonString in the hardware key, you receive the following error message:
> This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> ...


More info on Error Code 10 - although an XP MS kb - kb943104

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

More mayhem here.. 

In trying to get vista reinstalled i sorta made progress at first.. 

I'm not sure why.. i think it was ram setting related.. perhaps.. i changed some bios ram settings at first.. setting the ram to 1.9v (somewhere online someone thought this was more correct, even though the specs said 1.8v).. then the installer popped right up...

However.. i then decided to get further along, i enabled the onboard raid, created the motherboard raid 5 for a few drives..

But every once in awhile on bootup i would get a freeze at "checking nvram".. which i believe is related to ram settings?? I also would see the intel raid area with the motherboard raid info.. but every once in awhile the drives listed would have a bunch of question marks next to them, it didnt look right (this would happen even without a "checking nvram freeze").. so i couldnt boot up at all.. 

So then i decided to pull the drive i was trying to work with the new image on and put the old one back in, but acronis it, so it was backed up (thinking maybe i had a bad drive before)..

I did this, got into acronis.. only to come in this morning to see it said it was 75% done with 50 minutes remaining (8 hours later), but completely froze.

So i guess perhaps i have 1 or 2 or 3 issues.. either my 850 watt coolmaster just isnt enough power for the dual ati 4870s, the 8, 4-pin icy docks and the bluray recorder/writer.. coupled with 1 80mm fan and two 120mm fans... or perhaps this ocz ram is either bad or a bad match for the p5e3.. or maybe the motherboard is bad, but i doubt this, as i ended up getting a 2nd one to rule that out..

Right now i'm trying the acronis with one video card pulled and the ram back at 1.8v.. (i also have manual timings of course)...

**So perhaps the online psu watt calculators are off.. maybe this 850 just isnt enough? Would that cause checking nvram freezes.. or is it ram settings (i swear i've tried every ram setting possible)..



markm75 said:


> More mayhem here..
> 
> In trying to get vista reinstalled i sorta made progress at first..


I should add this bit, i just thought about..

I did have my usb flash drive plugged into the front of the pc during this mess.. if i'm understanding it correct, after a fresh search.. the checking nvram issue part.. this is more along the lines of flash memory.. so perhaps that is due to the flash drive being attached, it having a problem with that.. and not the memory onboard..

I dont know if having the usb flash could have caused the raid question mark corrupted display / settings issue or not though..

I forgot to mention, that before i decided to start trying a fresh image, my old image resulted in another bluescreen again..

The error was an irql stop 0x000000d1 on scsiport.sys

I'm not sure which storage adapter this fell under.. maybe the 3ware 9650 series card (pciex4)

Well i tried to boot to a linux CD for safe testing.. so at first i decided to shoot for the rated memory speed of 1600 on the ram.. basically no matter what settings i would use, it wouldnt be stable.. i unplugged everything from the pc except the cd drive.. it would often freeze on booting to linux.. i tried every combination of 1600mhz settings i could find and try, nothing worked.. i tried 2 sticks and 4.. same results..

So now i'm retesting at 1333.. but i've decided just to use my single vista image, data drives offline.. i will probably move to WINPE and use the program intel burn in (linpack) on that.. but for now i'm running LinPack in custom mode, set the memory to whatever was free (6000MB) and 20 iterations.. so far so good.. about 26C jump in temp though, but i have the room pretty cool, maxing at 58C so far (started around 30-32C)...

We shall see how this goes, however, even if i can run stable and at 1333, its disappointing, as i was really hoping to hit 1600mhz on the memory, although right now in testing, i have the fsb at 1600 and cpu overclocked at 3.6ghz, figured i'd go for it, as this is what i was shooting for.

I may consider order dhx (dominator) corsair 1600mhz ram from newegg on monday and give that a shot, or maybe if i can run stable at 1333, ill just live with it.. it cant be that much faster at 1600 can it?

I ran the linpack testing , 20 iterations, while set at 1333 mhz.. it passed all 20 tests this time...

This morning i decided to run it again.. i chose the first option this time, not the custom one, the one that does maximum stress.. i did 10 iterations of the test.. one of the tests failed this time.. 93% essentially..

I guess its back to the drawing board.. i guess what i may try next is going even lower on the clock speed, see if that passes.. if it does, this ram is almost certainly getting sold or returned somehow.

I'm also wondering this.. the p5e3 deluxe is rated at 1333 on the ram natively.. should i have bought 1333 native ram and overclocked that to 1600? (rather than either downclocking or overclocking to 1600mhz on 1600mhz ram).. perhaps this is why i've had so many issues, even running at 1333 on the ram?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you checked if you have room to lift the ram voltage running 4x2g sticks it would need to be at the upper end of the range


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

dai said:


> have you checked if you have room to lift the ram voltage running 4x2g sticks it would need to be at the upper end of the range


Not sure what you meant here.. are you asking if i have tried to raise the voltage up from 1.8v to a max of 1.95 (the max supported by ocz)?

I have tried 1.80 through 1.92 (various values in between)..

None of these changes helped with getting to 1600mhz

Recap, since this has been one long mess:

So far:

1333mhz.. had those bluescreens, ran at 1333 fsb.. tried various voltages and bios settings... (3 days ago)

1600mhz: couldnt get past say booting the linux live cd, it would freeze.. tried various bios settings, skews, voltages

more recently:

updated to beta bios on asus board.. cleared cmos, started over:
-------
1333mhz: set everything to auto except voltage on ram and timings on ram, using 1.8v, also unplugged all usb devices except kb and mouse and disabled D drive harddrive array on 3ware card..

results so far:
set fsb to 1600mhz, cpu to 3.6ghz, ran linpack test, custom mode of 20 tests, passed, ran linpack test, max stress test, 10 tests, 1 failed

set fsb to 1600mhz, cpu to 3.0ghz, ram still at 1333, ran linpack test, max stress, 10 tests, PASSED, running again right now, results pending... no bluescreens with solid runtime of 1.4 days, but all usb devices still unplugged and D array offline.. just now plugged back in usb devices, awaiting any bluescreens..

So, it seems i cant run the cpu at 3.6ghz without errors (or an error) in linpack test... i certainly cant achieve 1600mhz as of yet..

Still debating whether i would be able to hit 1600mhz if i had 1333 native ram, more easily or would this even matter...


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well.. i came home to a bluescreen.. this after earlier, re-plugging in all the usb devices..

I'm betting its either the 13 port usb hub and/or one of the devices on it.. or its the chain of usb i have going from my office, to the wall usb, to the living room, then on the other side, a usb hub plugged in there (4 porter), with 1 going to a camera, the other 2 going to another usb hub (both powered), in the same living room, where i then have 2 xbox 360 charge kits plugged into that usb hub.. 

The bluescreen i received was:

interrupt exception not hangled stop 0x0000003d

I've since, unplugged the other rooms USB cable, ill see how it goes for a day or two, then work my way back.

I've attached a mini dump file, i'm hoping there might be a clue in here to get a little more specific.. When i open it in my debugger the most i can see is that it may have been caused by ntoskrnl.exe

**About a day and half ago, i decided to do a checkdisk.. on doing this.. i had a bunch of files that resulted in "deleting index entry" and "recovering orphaned file".. i'm also wondering if i should try to restore these files from a back up, or if this is harmless.. i suspect the bluescreens lead to some data corruption on my C drive (OS).. some of the files affected were sapi.mof, scrcons.exe rsop.mof, schedsvc.mof, repdrvfs.dll etc..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I ran the latest dump - 

Bugcheck = *0x3d (0x0, 0x0, 0x0, 0xfffff800`02e6ad78*), probable cause = the Vista NT kernel module *ntkrnlmp.exe*. The process running at the time was *linpack64.exe*.

0x3d = INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

The stack text offered nothing to help us here - 

```
: Call Site
00`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
60`0f8db000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
00`0300ff38 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x28
60`0f8e0c20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
00`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
```

I have been following the thread, although much of the hardware aspects are foreign to me. I tend to look at software - so here are some items I am curious about:

I was surprised when I saw the driver query report to find 3 32-bit drivers running in kernel mode - Everest and Cyberlink Power DVD drivers loading from the x86 program files folder and a Radmin remote desktop driver loading into the kernel from the x86 \windows\syswow64 folder -

```
EverestDrive Lavalys EVEREST   Kernel        Manual     Running        
3/9/2008 7:46:25 AM    \??\C:\[color=red]Program Files (x86)\Lavalys\EVEREST[/color] Ultim 4,096     
    
raddrvv3     raddrvv3          Kernel        System     Running        
4/23/2008 6:57:22 PM   \??\C:\Window[color=red]raddrvv3.sys[/color] s\[color=red]SysWOW64[/color]\rserver30\  4,096 

from dump file -->> fffffa60`0412d000 fffffa60`04141000   
			raddrvv3  Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)


{FE4C91E7-22C2-4D0C-9F 	      Kernel        Auto       Running    
10/4/2007 10:47:54 PM  \??\C:\[color=red]Program Files (x86)[/color]\CyberLink\PowerDVD8\0
```
I went back and checked 17 driver queries from x64 BSOD threads (including my own Vista x64 system) and none had any drivers loading from any location except the x64 \windows\system32 folder.

In the memory dump's loaded driver listing, this is the oldest driver. I got 3 hits from Google on this - and tons w/out the '64' related to BSODs! It is 3 years old and probably not up to Vista code, although I don't know that for a fact. What exactly does this do? 

```
Fri Sep 23 17:17:03 2005 (433470cf)	00045c12
		MarvinBus64.sys
```
And these are the newest - 

```
Sat Sep 20 06:44:21 2008   AnyDVD.sys
Fri Sep 19 18:22:54 2008   3wareDrv.sys
Mon Aug 25 23:25:59 2008   RtHDMIVX.sys
Wed Aug 20 22:29:33 2008   atikmdag.sys
Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008   cdd.dll
Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008   dxgkrnl.sys
Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008   lvuvc64.sys
Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008   lvrs64.sys
Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008   lvpopf64.sys
Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008   LVPr2M64.sys
Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008   LVUSBS64.sys
Mon Jul 21 08:11:55 2008   ElbyCDIO.sys
Wed Jul 16 20:12:49 2008   VClone.sys
Tue Jun 10 12:43:27 2008   easdrv.sys
Tue Jun 10 12:42:25 2008   eamon.sys
Tue Jun 10 12:32:08 2008   epfwtdir.sys
Tue May 27 23:11:05 2008   archlp.sys
Mon May 19 22:33:46 2008   nwifi.sys
Wed May 07 23:26:31 2008   mrxsmb10.sys
Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008   tcpip.sys
Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008   \symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb
Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008   raddrvv3.sys
Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008   GEARAspiWDM.sys
Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008   pacer.sys
Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008   win32k.sys
Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008   CI.dll
Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008   snapman.sys
Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008   kdcom.dll
```

I also see that the yk60x64.sys driver responsible for the 0x1e BSOD has a timestamp on it of Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 - not sure if this has been updated or not.

To answer your question about the symbol path for the debugger - use this:

```
SRV*c:\symbols\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
```
At the kd> line, instead of !analyze -v, use !analyze -v;r;kv;lmt as it will provide additional information such as the loaded driver listing. To look up an individual driver, use lmvm abc123 at kd> - and don't type the file extension (.sys, .dll, etc...) or it will appear as if the module was not found.

With all of the hardware issues at hand, why are you not running a clean Vista install? I would re-install Vista and get the system stabilized, then add software. I would advise the install be done from your Vista DVD and forget about the Acronis image for now. Once stabilized from the hardware end, run the driver verifier - as we will never be able to figure out anything from a dump that lists the NT Kernel module as a probable cause. If BSODs are software related, the culprit is leaving the scene of the crash after causing the BSOD - as it is able to hide under the expansive memory address of the MS module after being called by it. Driver Verifier enabled dumps will be the only salvation here to find a 3rd party driver that is at fault.

The dump log is in the code box below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\Mini101208-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e0c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02fd1db0
Debug session time: Sun Oct 12 10:49:47.558 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:25:49.669
Loading Kernel Symbols
..........................................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3D, {0, 0, 0, fffff80002e6ad78}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+28 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmt
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (3d)
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: fffff80002e6ad78

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D

PROCESS_NAME:  linpack64.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e6112e to fffff80002e61390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`044bda18 fffff800`02e6112e : 00000000`0000003d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`044bda20 fffff800`02e61f68 : fffffa80`0854bf00 fffffa60`00e82f5a fffffa80`07389cb0 fffffa60`0f8db000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`044bdb60 fffff800`02e746bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e0c000 fffffa60`0f8e1000 fffff800`0300ff38 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x28
fffff800`044bdb90 fffff800`02e7bcdf : fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000000 fffffa60`0f8e0c20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`044bdbc0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiInterruptHandler+28
fffff800`02e61f68 90              nop

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiInterruptHandler+28

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4812c3f7

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_nt!KiInterruptHandler+28

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3D_nt!KiInterruptHandler+28

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff800044bdb20 rbx=fffffa600f8e0c20 rcx=000000000000003d
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff80002e62bb7 rdi=fffff8000300ff38
rip=fffff80002e61390 rsp=fffff800044bda18 rbp=fffff800044be9e8
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002e6ad78
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa600f8db000 r13=fffffa600f8e1000
r14=fffff80002e0c000 r15=fffff80002f59cc0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e61390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff800`044bda20=000000000000003d
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`044bda18 fffff800`02e6112e : 00000000`0000003d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`044bda20 fffff800`02e61f68 : fffffa80`0854bf00 fffffa60`00e82f5a fffffa80`07389cb0 fffffa60`0f8db000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`044bdb60 fffff800`02e746bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e0c000 fffffa60`0f8e1000 fffff800`0300ff38 : nt!KiInterruptHandler+0x28
fffff800`044bdb90 fffff800`02e7bcdf : fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000000 fffffa60`0f8e0c20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`044bdbc0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02e0c000 fffff800`03324000   nt        Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
fffff800`03324000 fffff800`0336a000   hal       Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`00391000   win32k    Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD     Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd       Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffff960`008e0000 fffff960`00941000   ATMFD     Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`00619000   kdcom     Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00619000 fffffa60`00646000   mcupdate  Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00646000 fffffa60`0065a000   PSHED     Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0065a000 fffffa60`006b7000   CLFS      Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b7000 fffffa60`00769000   CI        Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00769000 fffffa60`007cf000   volmgrx   Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007cf000 fffffa60`007f3000   ataport   Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00809000 fffffa60`008e3000   Wdf01000  Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e3000 fffffa60`008f1000   WDFLDR    Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f1000 fffffa60`00947000   acpi      Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00947000 fffffa60`00950000   WMILIB    Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00950000 fffffa60`0095a000   msisadrv  Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095a000 fffffa60`0098a000   pci       Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098a000 fffffa60`0099f000   partmgr   Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099f000 fffffa60`009a2400   compbatt  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`009a3000 fffffa60`009af000   BATTC     Sat Jan 19 01:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009af000 fffffa60`009c3000   volmgr    Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009c3000 fffffa60`009ca000   pciide    Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009ca000 fffffa60`009da000   PCIIDEX   Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009da000 fffffa60`009ed000   mountmgr  Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009ed000 fffffa60`009f5000   atapi     Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009f5000 fffffa60`009ff000   msahci    Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00a02000 fffffa60`00a25000   3wareDrv  Fri Sep 19 18:22:54 2008 (48D4263E)
fffffa60`00a25000 fffffa60`00a53000   SCSIPORT  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00a53000 fffffa60`00a68000   jraid     Fri Mar 23 23:20:18 2007 (460498F2)
fffffa60`00a68000 fffffa60`00aae000   fltmgr    Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00aae000 fffffa60`00ac2000   fileinfo  Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ac2000 fffffa60`00b47000   ksecdd    Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00b47000 fffffa60`00b48000   msrpc     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00b97000 fffffa60`00bef000   NETIO     Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00c05000 fffffa60`00dc8000   ndis      Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00f82000   tcpip     Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f82000 fffffa60`00fae000   fwpkclnt  Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fae000 fffffa60`00ff2000   MarvinBus64  Fri Sep 23 17:17:03 2005 (433470CF)
fffffa60`0100d000 fffffa60`010bd000   timntr    Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007 (470DD06D)
fffffa60`010bd000 fffffa60`010f8000   snapman   Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008 (47BC9AE3)
fffffa60`010f8000 fffffa60`01124000   ecache    Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`01124000 fffffa60`0114d000   fvevol    Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0114d000 fffffa60`01161000   disk      Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01161000 fffffa60`0118d000   CLASSPNP  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0118d000 fffffa60`011c2000   wdfsd     Thu Jan 17 21:41:39 2008 (479011E3)
fffffa60`011c4000 fffffa60`011d0000   tunnel    Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`011d0000 fffffa60`011d9000   tunmp     Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`011d9000 fffffa60`011ec000   intelppm  Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`01384000   Ntfs      Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`013c8000   volsnap   Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013c8000 fffffa60`013d0000   spldr     Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d7000   speedfan  Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`013d7000 fffffa60`013e9000   mup       Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013f0000 fffffa60`013fa000   crcdisk   Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02805000 fffffa60`02e70000   atikmdag  Wed Aug 20 22:29:33 2008 (48ACD30D)
fffffa60`02e70000 fffffa60`02f4f000   dxgkrnl   Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02f4f000 fffffa60`02f5e000   watchdog  Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02f5e000 fffffa60`02f71000   HDAudBus  Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02f71000 fffffa60`02f7d000   usbuhci   Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02f7d000 fffffa60`02fc3000   USBPORT   Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02fc3000 fffffa60`02fd4000   usbehci   Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02fd4000 fffffa60`02ff9000   000       Thu Oct 04 22:47:54 2007 (4705A5DA)
fffffa60`0300b000 fffffa60`03070000   yk60x64   Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)
fffffa60`03070000 fffffa60`03081a00   ohci1394  Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03082000 fffffa60`03091f00   1394BUS   Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03092000 fffffa60`0309a000   ASACPI    Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`0309a000 fffffa60`030b7000   serial    Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`030b7000 fffffa60`030c3000   serenum   Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`030d9000 fffffa60`030e7000   kbdclass  Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`030e7000 fffffa60`03106000   AnyDVD    Sat Sep 20 06:44:21 2008 (48D4D405)
fffffa60`03106000 fffffa60`03122000   cdrom     Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03122000 fffffa60`0312b000   GEARAspiWDM  Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 (47FBC46F)
fffffa60`0312b000 fffffa60`03140000   VMNetSrv  Wed Jan 24 07:05:46 2007 (45B74B9A)
fffffa60`03140000 fffffa60`03147000   rminiv3   Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffffa60`03147000 fffffa60`0316c000   VIDEOPRT  Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`0316c000 fffffa60`031a4000   msiscsi   Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`031a4000 fffffa60`031d8000   ks        Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`031d8000 fffffa60`031e9000   circlass  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`031e9000 fffffa60`031f9000   umbus     Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03204000 fffffa60`03261000   storport  Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03261000 fffffa60`0326e000   TDI       Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0326e000 fffffa60`03291000   rasl2tp   Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03291000 fffffa60`0329d000   ndistapi  Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0329d000 fffffa60`032ce000   ndiswan   Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`032ce000 fffffa60`032de000   raspppoe  Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`032de000 fffffa60`032fc000   raspptp   Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`032fc000 fffffa60`03314000   rassstp   Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03314000 fffffa60`0331f000   hamachi   Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)
fffffa60`0331f000 fffffa60`033b9000   rdpdr     Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`033b9000 fffffa60`033cb000   termdd    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`033cb000 fffffa60`033d7000   mouclass  Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`033d7000 fffffa60`033e5000   VClone    Wed Jul 16 20:12:49 2008 (487E8E81)
fffffa60`033ec000 fffffa60`033ed480   swenum    Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`033ee000 fffffa60`033f9000   mssmbios  Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03608000 fffffa60`0364f000   usbhub    Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0365c000 fffffa60`03687980   RtHDMIVX  Mon Aug 25 23:25:59 2008 (48B377C7)
fffffa60`03688000 fffffa60`036c3000   portcls   Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`036c3000 fffffa60`036e6000   drmk      Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`036e6000 fffffa60`036eb180   ksthunk   Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03706000 fffffa60`03775000   ADIHdAud  Wed Aug 29 10:44:37 2007 (46D58655)
fffffa60`03775000 fffffa60`03789000   NDProxy   Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03789000 fffffa60`037f6000   afd       Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0400e000 fffffa60`040c4000   netr28ux  Tue Nov 20 22:36:24 2007 (4743A7B8)
fffffa60`040c4000 fffffa60`040c5e00   USBD      Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`040c6000 fffffa60`040cf000   hidusb    Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`040cf000 fffffa60`040e1000   HIDCLASS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`040e1000 fffffa60`040e8b80   HIDPARSE  Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`040e9000 fffffa60`04105000   usbccgp   Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04110000 fffffa60`0411a000   kbdhid    Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0411a000 fffffa60`0411b000   Fs_Rec    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04124000 fffffa60`04125000   Null      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0412d000 fffffa60`04141000   raddrvv3  Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)
fffffa60`04141000 fffffa60`04157000   i8042prt  Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`04157000 fffffa60`04165000   vga       Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04165000 fffffa60`0416e000   RDPCDD    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0416e000 fffffa60`04177000   rdpencdd  Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04177000 fffffa60`04178000   Msfs      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04182000 fffffa60`04193000   Npfs      Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04193000 fffffa60`0419c000   rasacd    Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0419c000 fffffa60`041b9000   tdx       Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`041b9000 fffffa60`041d4000   smb       Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`041d4000 fffffa60`041e0000   epfwtdir  Tue Jun 10 12:32:08 2008 (484EAC88)
fffffa60`041e0000 fffffa60`041f2000   archlp    Tue May 27 23:11:05 2008 (483CCD49)
fffffa60`04200000 fffffa60`04207000   AsIO      Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)
fffffa60`04209000 fffffa60`0424d000   netbt     Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`0424d000 fffffa60`0426b000   pacer     Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0426b000 fffffa60`0427a000   netbios   Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0427a000 fffffa60`04295000   wanarp    Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04295000 fffffa60`042e2000   vmm       Sun Feb 18 03:11:21 2007 (45D80A29)
fffffa60`042e2000 fffffa60`042f3000   SCDEmu    Mon Apr 09 23:37:52 2007 (461B0690)
fffffa60`042f3000 fffffa60`04341000   rdbss     Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04341000 fffffa60`0434d000   nsiproxy  Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0434d000 fffffa60`04357000   ElbyCDIO  Mon Jul 21 08:11:55 2008 (48847D0B)
fffffa60`04357000 fffffa60`04368000   easdrv    Tue Jun 10 12:43:27 2008 (484EAF2F)
fffffa60`04368000 fffffa60`043de000   csc       Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`043de000 fffffa60`043fb000   dfsc      Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04407000 fffffa60`04455000   udfs      Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`04455000 fffffa60`04463000   crashdmp  Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04463000 fffffa60`0446f000   dump_pciidex  Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`0446f000 fffffa60`04479000   dump_msahci  Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04479000 fffffa60`0448c000   dump_dumpfve  Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`0448c000 fffffa60`04498000   Dxapi     Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04498000 fffffa60`044ab000   monitor   Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`044ab000 fffffa60`044cd000   luafv     Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`044cd000 fffffa60`044e4000   tifsfilt  Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007 (470DCFBE)
fffffa60`044e4000 fffffa60`0457e000   spsys     Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0457e000 fffffa60`04592000   lltdio    Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04592000 fffffa60`045c6000   nwifi     Mon May 19 22:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`045c6000 fffffa60`045d1000   ndisuio   Sat Jan 19 01:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`045d1000 fffffa60`045e9000   rspndr    Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08006000 fffffa60`080a1000   HTTP      Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`080a1000 fffffa60`080c9000   srvnet    Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`080c9000 fffffa60`080e7000   bowser    Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`080e7000 fffffa60`08101000   mpsdrv    Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08101000 fffffa60`08128000   mrxdav    Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08128000 fffffa60`08150000   mrxsmb    Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08150000 fffffa60`08199000   mrxsmb10  Wed May 07 23:26:31 2008 (482272E7)
fffffa60`08199000 fffffa60`081b8000   mrxsmb20  Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`081b8000 fffffa60`081e9000   srv2      Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`081e9000 fffffa60`081f7000   tssecsrv  Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`08405000 fffffa60`08499000   srv       Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`08499000 fffffa60`084b5000   cdfs      Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`084b5000 fffffa60`08503000   eamon     Tue Jun 10 12:42:25 2008 (484EAEF1)
fffffa60`08503000 fffffa60`085b9000   peauth    Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`085b9000 fffffa60`085c9000   qwavedrv  Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`085c9000 fffffa60`085d4000   secdrv    Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`085d4000 fffffa60`085e3000   tcpipreg  Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`085e3000 fffffa60`085ed000   LVPr2M64  Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008 (488B3DC2)
fffffa60`085ed000 fffffa60`085fa000   tdtcp     Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`08e05000 fffffa60`08e41000   RDPWD     Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`08e41000 fffffa60`08e4c000   asyncmac  Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`08ecd000 fffffa60`08ed7980   LVUSBS64  Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffffa60`08ed8000 fffffa60`08ee8000   usbscan   Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`08ee8000 fffffa60`08ef3000   usbprint  Sat Jan 19 02:10:56 2008 (4791A280)
fffffa60`08ef3000 fffffa60`08f08000   USBSTOR   Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`08f08000 fffffa60`08f28000   WUDFRd    Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`08f28000 fffffa60`08f3e000   WUDFPf    Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`08f3e000 fffffa60`08f56200   usbaudio  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`08f57000 fffffa60`08f67980   xusb21    Tue Aug 28 13:04:19 2007 (46D45593)
fffffa60`0be0a000 fffffa60`0c2ddb00   lvuvc64   Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008 (488B3E3D)
fffffa60`0c2de000 fffffa60`0c316d80   lvpopf64  Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008 (488B3DE4)
fffffa60`0c317000 fffffa60`0c3d6580   lvrs64    Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffffa60`0c3d7000 fffffa60`0c3e2000   mouhid    Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0c3e2000 fffffa60`0c3f0480   61883     Sat Jan 19 01:34:06 2008 (479199DE)
fffffa60`0c3f1000 fffffa60`0c3fce80   avc       Sat Jan 19 01:34:07 2008 (479199DF)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`04105000 fffffa60`04110000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08eb7000 fffffa60`08ecd000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e97000 fffffa60`08eb7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e77000 fffffa60`08e82000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e82000 fffffa60`08e97000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e67000 fffffa60`08e77000   usbscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e5c000 fffffa60`08e67000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e54000 fffffa60`08e5c000   cpuz_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08e4c000 fffffa60`08e54000   cpuz_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0118d000 fffffa60`0119b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0119b000 fffffa60`011a7000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011a7000 fffffa60`011b1000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011b1000 fffffa60`011c4000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03704000 fffffa60`03706000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`036f9000 fffffa60`03704000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`036f7000 fffffa60`036f9000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`036ec000 fffffa60`036f7000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0365a000 fffffa60`0365c000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0364f000 fffffa60`0365a000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`030c3000 fffffa60`030d9000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`033e5000 fffffa60`033ec000   JGOGO.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`013e9000 fffffa60`013f0000   JGOGO.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm asacpi
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`03092000 fffffa60`0309a000   ASACPI     (deferred)             
    Image path: ASACPI.sys
    Image name: ASACPI.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
    CheckSum:         000089FB
    ImageSize:        00008000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
0: kd> lmvm raddrvv
start             end                 module name
0: kd> lmvm raddrvv3
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0412d000 fffffa60`04141000   raddrvv3   (deferred)             
    Image path: raddrvv3.sys
    Image name: raddrvv3.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)
    CheckSum:         0001E330
    ImageSize:        00014000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
0: kd> /bugcheck
       ^ Syntax error in '/bugcheck'
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e6ad78
0: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02e0c000 fffff800`03324000   nt         (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\6C97D14D777B4754A5D575D393D4DB2D2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: a:\symbols\ntoskrnl.exe\4812C3F7518000\ntoskrnl.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
    CheckSum:         00482B15
    ImageSize:        00518000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18063
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18063
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18063
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18063 (vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm wdfsd
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0118d000 fffffa60`011c2000   wdfsd      (deferred)             
    Image path: wdfsd.sys
    Image name: wdfsd.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Jan 17 21:41:39 2008 (479011E3)
    CheckSum:         0002B48C
    ImageSize:        00035000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
0: kd> lmvm  yk60x63
start             end                 module name
0: kd> lmvm  yk60x64
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0300b000 fffffa60`03070000   yk60x64    (deferred)             
    Image path: yk60x64.sys
    Image name: yk60x64.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)
    CheckSum:         00066200
    ImageSize:        00065000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
```
.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> I ran the latest dump -
> 
> ...



Thanks for interprettig those for me, i will look at those more closely if any BSOD appear once i get the clean image going..

Just a slight general update though:

This one doesnt make much sense to me..

I've been running at 1600 fsb and now overclocked to 3.61, but at 1333 on ram speed now for about 2 days.. i ran about 5 different max stress linpack tests.. they all passed (except that one from the mini dump, but the bios settings were slightly different and i had usb devices attached)..

Then suddenly, this evening i'm getting the good old freeze of vista issues..

Suddenly it will freeze, usb ports drop off, keyboard lights go out.

Its not a blue screen but a freeze.. i've disconnected all possible offending usb devices and i still get this freeze.


And, for kicks, i figured i'd check the bios settings now that i had a reason to, so i tried to go for gold just as a test.. i still cant get 1600mhz ram to boot at that speed.. i set everything to auto, put the ram at 1.9v, tried auto for ram, tried increasing NB to 1.51.. in every case it just would freeze during boot..

So at this point i'm going to try a minimal overclocked fsb test.. ill set the manual timings.. set the fsb to 380.. set the ram volts to auto as well.. and have that a go for awhile.. and see if i get that freeze.. but ill try to reinstall vista clean and let that sit for a few days


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just an update to this thread.. i started a fresh install of vista.. found yet more stable, or so i thought, settings for 1333 (i did try everything for 1600, it just isnt happening with this ram)..

I got things installed while set to IDE/enhanced.. then realized, i should have enabled raid, as ill need it later on.. so i did this and a mess came along.. couldnt get the raid bios to show up, when i did, vista didnt want to install to the partitions. (for more info on this, see separate thread),

Ill update this thread with new info if i can get past my current issue with the raid..

I'm probably going to order different DDR3 today, most likely 1333.. i can see no reason to buy the 1600mhz again, but i will try corsair.. i figure i can try over clocking 1333 to 1600, instead of running native 1600 on a 1333 board. This will rule the ram out.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, it turned out i had 2 bad ram chips on my first go round.. still waiting on those to come back..

So with my 4GB i've been stable for days now.. just installed a tridef 3d driver and intelliremote (the only things i can think that may have caused this).. i goto shutdown and i get a 0A IRQL bluescreen..

I've attached the mini dump, i'm hoping you could take a peek at this one again and let me know if its one of these two things that caused it..

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

\
Hi. . .

Sure - I'll run the dump. I need a few items from you, please:

- msinfo32 - NFO file format 
START | type msinfo32 - hit enter | save as an NFO file (default file extension)

- Driver Query (2)
Bring up an elevated command "DOS" prompt - 
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe above - under Programs | select Run as admin - copy/paste (to paste into DOS screen, right-click at top of DOS screen, select Edit, select paste - then hit enter if need be):


```
driverquery /v  >  %temp%\drivers1.txt
```


```
driverquery /si  >>  %temp%\drivers1.txt & start notepad %temp%\drivers1.txt
```
Those 2 must be executed 1 at a time, at an elevated level and in order. A notepad will appear upon completion of the second command - save it as a text file.

Last item - Vista health report in HTML format -
START | type cmd.exe | rt-click | run as admin - @ DOS screen - 
*perfmon /report*

In ~60 seconds, output will open in an IE7 screen. Save it in HTM or HTML format (default - Page, Save As)

Please zip the NFO, TXT and HTM/L files up and attach to your next post. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> \
> Hi. . .
> 
> Sure - I'll run the dump. I need a few items from you, please:
> ...



Attached you'll find the files, as well as a new mini dump.. today i was rebooting the pc and after the shutting down pc screen it bluescreened (I think the same was true before).

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mark. . .

I ran the most recent dump file:

BugCheck *0xa (0xfffffa7fffffffea, 0x2, 0x0, 0xfffff80002857556)*, probable cause listed as the Vista NT Kernel *ntkrnlmp.exe*.

The very 1st two entries in WERCON show Windows Defender crashing:

```
11/2/2008 12:41 AM      Windows Error Reporting Fault bucket 369190548, type 5
Event Name: AVSubmit
Response: None
Cab Id: 526411799

Problem signature:
P1: WinDefend
P2: 1.1.4005.0
P3: unspecified
P4: 1.45.1246.0
P5: TrojanDownloader:Win32/Zlob.gen!GX
P6: 
P7: &#x
11/2/2008 12:34 AM      Windows Error Reporting Fault bucket 369190548, type 5
Event Name: AVSubmit
Response: None
Cab Id: 526410840

Problem signature:
P1: WinDefend
P2: 1.1.4005.0
P3: unspecified
P4: 1.45.1246.0
P5: TrojanDownloader:Win32/Zlob.gen!GX
P6: 
P7: &#x
```
If you scroll to the right, you'll see these in RED, located at P5:

```
[COLOR=red]P5: TrojanDownloader:Win32/Zlob.gen!GX[/COLOR]

[COLOR=red]P5: TrojanDownloader:Win32/Zlob.gen!GX[/COLOR]
```
.

Following these 2 entries are 42 additional app crashes along with the 0xa BSOD in 2.5 days.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*Dbug log*

```
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\Mini110508-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02852000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a17db0
Debug session time: Wed Nov  5 08:05:13.469 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:36:32.966
Loading Kernel Symbols
.................................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa7fffffffea, 2, 0, fffff80002857556}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21453 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa7fffffffea, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002857556, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002a7b080
 fffffa7fffffffea 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21453
fffff800`02857556 8a511a          mov     dl,byte ptr [rcx+1Ah]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa6001be28e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa6001be28e0)
.trap 0xfffffa6001be28e0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa60019d2180 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa7fffffffd0
rdx=0000007d3000d008 rsi=fffff8800baecf40 rdi=fffff8800baec570
rip=fffff80002857556 rsp=fffffa6001be2a70 rbp=0000000000000007
 r8=0000fffffffff000  r9=0000058000000000 r10=0000000fffffffff
r11=0000007ffffffff8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x21453:
fffff800`02857556 8a511a          mov     dl,byte ptr [rcx+1Ah] ds:fffffa7f`ffffffea=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800028a70ee to fffff800028a7350

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`01be2798 fffff800`028a70ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`ffffffea 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`01be27a0 fffff800`028a5fcb : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00b05f6f fffffa80`05306500 fffffa80`018ad040 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`01be28e0 fffff800`02857556 : fffffa80`03c88dc0 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000001 fffff800`028aa56f : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`01be2a70 fffff800`02afbf30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03cb5040 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x21453
fffffa60`01be2b10 fffff800`028ae1b3 : fffffa80`03c887e0 fffffa80`08ca4040 fffffa80`08ca4040 fffffa80`01e74910 : nt!PspProcessDelete+0x170
fffffa60`01be2b70 fffff800`02b4dff8 : fffffa80`03c88520 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`019d27f0 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0x103
fffffa60`01be2c00 fffff800`028ae1b3 : fffffa80`03c88520 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ca3bb0 fffffa80`08ca3b80 : nt!PspThreadDelete+0x108
fffffa60`01be2c30 fffff800`028ebf33 : fffffa80`08ca3f10 fffff800`029e4950 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0x103
fffffa60`01be2cc0 fffff800`028b405a : fffff800`028ebeb0 fffffa80`03cb5040 00000000`00000000 3d6c5a67`00000000 : nt!PspReaper+0x83
fffffa60`01be2cf0 fffff800`02ac9ff3 : fffff800`029f7440 d98c4d03`303684c4 fffffa80`03cb5040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`01be2d50 fffff800`028e1546 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`03cb5040 fffffa60`005f5d40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`01be2d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21453
fffff800`02857556 8a511a          mov     dl,byte ptr [rcx+1Ah]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21453

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48d1ba35

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+21453

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+21453

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa6001be28a0 rbx=fffffa80018ad040 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa7fffffffea rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=fffffa8008ca4040
rip=fffff800028a7350 rsp=fffffa6001be2798 rbp=fffffa6001be2960
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002857556
r11=00000000000001f4 r12=ffffffffffffffff r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffffa6001a00000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`028a7350 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`01be27a0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`01be2798 fffff800`028a70ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`ffffffea 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`01be27a0 fffff800`028a5fcb : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00b05f6f fffffa80`05306500 fffffa80`018ad040 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`01be28e0 fffff800`02857556 : fffffa80`03c88dc0 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000001 fffff800`028aa56f : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`01be28e0)
fffffa60`01be2a70 fffff800`02afbf30 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03cb5040 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x21453
fffffa60`01be2b10 fffff800`028ae1b3 : fffffa80`03c887e0 fffffa80`08ca4040 fffffa80`08ca4040 fffffa80`01e74910 : nt!PspProcessDelete+0x170
fffffa60`01be2b70 fffff800`02b4dff8 : fffffa80`03c88520 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`019d27f0 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0x103
fffffa60`01be2c00 fffff800`028ae1b3 : fffffa80`03c88520 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ca3bb0 fffffa80`08ca3b80 : nt!PspThreadDelete+0x108
fffffa60`01be2c30 fffff800`028ebf33 : fffffa80`08ca3f10 fffff800`029e4950 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0x103
fffffa60`01be2cc0 fffff800`028b405a : fffff800`028ebeb0 fffffa80`03cb5040 00000000`00000000 3d6c5a67`00000000 : nt!PspReaper+0x83
fffffa60`01be2cf0 fffff800`02ac9ff3 : fffff800`029f7440 d98c4d03`303684c4 fffffa80`03cb5040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`01be2d50 fffff800`028e1546 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`03cb5040 fffffa60`005f5d40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`01be2d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0280c000 fffff800`02852000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02852000 fffff800`02d6a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:17:25 2008 (48D1BA35)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:27:53 2008 (48D1BCA9)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006b1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00602000 fffffa60`0060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00639000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00639000 fffffa60`0064d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064d000 fffffa60`006aa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006aa000 fffffa60`0075c000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075c000 fffffa60`007c2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007ee000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00802000 fffffa60`008dc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dc000 fffffa60`008ea000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ea000 fffffa60`00940000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00940000 fffffa60`00949000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00949000 fffffa60`00953000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00953000 fffffa60`00983000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00983000 fffffa60`00998000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00998000 fffffa60`009ac000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009ac000 fffffa60`009b3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b3000 fffffa60`009c3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c3000 fffffa60`009d6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d6000 fffffa60`009e9000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00a0f000 fffffa60`00ad6000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 14:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00ad6000 fffffa60`00ade000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00ade000 fffffa60`00b02000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b02000 fffffa60`00b0c000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00b0c000 fffffa60`00b2f000   3wareDrv 3wareDrv.sys Fri Sep 19 18:22:54 2008 (48D4263E)
fffffa60`00b2f000 fffffa60`00b5d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b5d000 fffffa60`00ba3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00ba3000 fffffa60`00bb7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00bb7000 fffffa60`00be0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`00be0000 fffffa60`00bfc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00c0e000 fffffa60`00c93000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c93000 fffffa60`00c94000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00ce3000 fffffa60`00d3b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d3b000 fffffa60`00deb000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007 (470DD06D)
fffffa60`00df7000 fffffa60`00e00000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00e01000 fffffa60`00fc4000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fc4000 fffffa60`00ff0000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`0100b000 fffffa60`0117f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0117f000 fffffa60`011ab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011ab000 fffffa60`011e6000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008 (47BC9AE3)
fffffa60`011e6000 fffffa60`011fa000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0138a000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138a000 fffffa60`013ce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013ce000 fffffa60`013d6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013dd000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`013dd000 fffffa60`013ef000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ef000 fffffa60`013f9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02a09000 fffffa60`03082000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Sep 23 22:37:07 2008 (48D9A7D3)
fffffa60`03082000 fffffa60`03161000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`03161000 fffffa60`03170000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`03170000 fffffa60`03183000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03183000 fffffa60`0318f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0318f000 fffffa60`031d5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`031d5000 fffffa60`031e6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`031e6000 fffffa60`031f6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03203000 fffffa60`03268000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)
fffffa60`03268000 fffffa60`03279a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`0327a000 fffffa60`03289f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0328a000 fffffa60`03292000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`03292000 fffffa60`032a5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`032a8000 fffffa60`032b6000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`032b6000 fffffa60`032d5000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Sat Sep 20 06:44:21 2008 (48D4D405)
fffffa60`032d5000 fffffa60`032f1000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`032f1000 fffffa60`032fa000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 (47FBC46F)
fffffa60`032fa000 fffffa60`03332000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`03332000 fffffa60`0338f000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`0338f000 fffffa60`0339c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0339c000 fffffa60`033bf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`033bf000 fffffa60`033cb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`033cb000 fffffa60`033fc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0340a000 fffffa60`03428000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03428000 fffffa60`03440000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03440000 fffffa60`0344b000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)
fffffa60`0344b000 fffffa60`034e5000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`034e5000 fffffa60`034f7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`034f7000 fffffa60`03503000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03503000 fffffa60`03511000   VClone   VClone.sys   Wed Jul 16 20:12:49 2008 (487E8E81)
fffffa60`03511000 fffffa60`03512480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03513000 fffffa60`03547000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03547000 fffffa60`03558000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03558000 fffffa60`03563000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03563000 fffffa60`03573000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03573000 fffffa60`035ba000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`035c7000 fffffa60`035f2980   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon Aug 25 23:25:59 2008 (48B377C7)
fffffa60`035f3000 fffffa60`035fe000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 02:10:56 2008 (4791A280)
fffffa60`04009000 fffffa60`04044000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04044000 fffffa60`04067000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04067000 fffffa60`0406c180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0406d000 fffffa60`0407d000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`0407d000 fffffa60`04087000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04087000 fffffa60`040f6000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Wed Aug 29 10:44:37 2007 (46D58655)
fffffa60`040f6000 fffffa60`0410a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0410a000 fffffa60`0410b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04114000 fffffa60`04115000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0411d000 fffffa60`04133000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0413d000 fffffa60`04144b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04145000 fffffa60`04153000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04153000 fffffa60`04178000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`04178000 fffffa60`04181000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`04181000 fffffa60`0418a000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0418a000 fffffa60`0418b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04195000 fffffa60`041a6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`041a6000 fffffa60`041af000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`041af000 fffffa60`041cc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`041cc000 fffffa60`041e7000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`041e7000 fffffa60`041f4000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Wed Nov 14 08:59:13 2007 (473AFF31)
fffffa60`041f4000 fffffa60`041fe980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffffa60`04207000 fffffa60`04274000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04274000 fffffa60`042b8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`042b8000 fffffa60`042d6000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`042d6000 fffffa60`042e5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`042e5000 fffffa60`04300000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04300000 fffffa60`0434e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0434e000 fffffa60`0435a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0435a000 fffffa60`04364000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Jul 21 08:11:55 2008 (48847D0B)
fffffa60`04364000 fffffa60`0436e000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Wed Nov 14 09:02:00 2007 (473AFFD8)
fffffa60`0436e000 fffffa60`043e4000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`043e4000 fffffa60`043f7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04407000 fffffa60`04424000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04424000 fffffa60`04436000   archlp   archlp.sys   Tue May 27 23:11:05 2008 (483CCD49)
fffffa60`04436000 fffffa60`04444000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 22:10:51 2008 (481683AB)
fffffa60`04444000 fffffa60`0448d000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 22:10:55 2008 (481683AF)
fffffa60`0448d000 fffffa60`0448ee00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0448f000 fffffa60`04545000   netr28ux netr28ux.sys Tue Nov 20 22:36:24 2007 (4743A7B8)
fffffa60`04545000 fffffa60`04559000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`04559000 fffffa60`04565000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`04565000 fffffa60`04584000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`04584000 fffffa60`0458d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0458d000 fffffa60`0459f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`0459f000 fffffa60`045ac000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`045ac000 fffffa60`045b7000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`045b7000 fffffa60`045cc000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`045cc000 fffffa60`045da000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`045da000 fffffa60`045e6000   dump_pciidex dump_pciidex.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`045e6000 fffffa60`045f0000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`045f0000 fffffa60`045fc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`05e0c000 fffffa60`05e2e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`05e2e000 fffffa60`05e45000   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007 (470DCFBE)
fffffa60`05e45000 fffffa60`05edf000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`05edf000 fffffa60`05ef3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`05ef3000 fffffa60`05f27000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`05f27000 fffffa60`05f32000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`05f32000 fffffa60`05f4a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`05f4a000 fffffa60`05fe5000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`05fe5000 fffffa60`05fff000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:01 2008 (479199D9)
fffffa60`0680d000 fffffa60`06835000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`06835000 fffffa60`06853000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`06853000 fffffa60`0686d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0686d000 fffffa60`06894000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`06894000 fffffa60`068bc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`068bc000 fffffa60`06905000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed May 07 23:26:31 2008 (482272E7)
fffffa60`06905000 fffffa60`06924000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`06924000 fffffa60`06955000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`06955000 fffffa60`069e9000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:27:57 2008 (48B4AD9D)
fffffa60`07606000 fffffa60`07622000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`07622000 fffffa60`0765f000   eamon    eamon.sys    Wed Nov 14 09:01:33 2007 (473AFFBD)
fffffa60`0765f000 fffffa60`0766a000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0766a000 fffffa60`07720000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`07720000 fffffa60`0772f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0772f000 fffffa60`07754000   000      000.fcl      Thu Oct 04 22:47:54 2007 (4705A5DA)
fffffa60`07754000 fffffa60`07774000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`07774000 fffffa60`0778a000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0778a000 fffffa60`07794000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008 (488B3DC2)
fffffa60`07794000 fffffa60`077a1000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`077a1000 fffffa60`077af000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`077af000 fffffa60`077eb000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`077eb000 fffffa60`077f6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`08602000 fffffa60`08ad5b00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008 (488B3E3D)
fffffa60`08ad6000 fffffa60`08b0ed80   lvpopf64 lvpopf64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008 (488B3DE4)
fffffa60`08b0f000 fffffa60`08b27200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`08b28000 fffffa60`08be7580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffffa60`08be8000 fffffa60`08bf0000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 11:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`08bf0000 fffffa60`08bfb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`069e9000 fffffa60`069f6000   GPU-Z.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08bfb000 fffffa60`08bfe000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0740a000 fffffa60`07423000   usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00ff0000 fffffa60`00ffe000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00deb000 fffffa60`00df7000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00be0000 fffffa60`00bf3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04133000 fffffa60`0413d000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04085000 fffffa60`04087000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0407a000 fffffa60`04085000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04078000 fffffa60`0407a000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0406d000 fffffa60`04078000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`035c5000 fffffa60`035c7000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`035ba000 fffffa60`035c5000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03292000 fffffa60`032a8000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Closing open log file A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\$99-dbug.txt

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
```


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

My 2 month long saga is unfortunately still not over.. 

Was hoping you could help with another mini dump..

I can make a new thread if needed, but i should note (see sig), that my board and ram has changed..

This time i'm getting a BSOD when i attempt to run everest.. or sometimes it will load and ill goto do the memory benchmark and it will occur..

System_service_exception stop 0x~3B kerneld.amd64 (it is actually kerneld).

Any thoughts would be great.. ill attach the zip file shortly.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mark. . .

The bugcheck on the latest dump - 

*0x3b (0xc0000096, 0xfffffa60`0acda3e6, 0xfffffa60`15e6add0, 0x0) *, prob cause = kerneld.amd64 - belongs to Lavalys EVEREST Ultimate Edition v4.60.1540 Beta as far as I can tell. The timestamp on this file is 47D3CE11 = Sun Mar 09 07:46:25 2008. The process running at time of the crash was in fact Everest.

0x3b = SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION = exception happened during execution of a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code (kernel code territory). This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

The 1st item to catch my eye in the dump was an old driver for ESET NOD32 anti-virus. It's dated Nov 2007 - I don't understand what it is doing in your system - look at the 2nd code box. 

```
eamon.sys    Wed Nov 14 09:01:33 2007
```
Back on October 13, 2008, this same driver was present - but a recent version dated June 2008

```
eamon.sys   Tue Jun 10 12:42:25 2008
```
I know that HP QuickPlay is NOT compatible with Vista x64 - it will hang the system and then crash (app crash - not BSOD). Un-install QuickPlay, go into Device Manager, enable hidden devices, expand non Plug 'n Play, look for the entry {22D78859-9CE9-4B77-BF18-AC83E81A9263} and disable it.

```
000.fcl      Thu Oct 04 22:47:54 2007  - HP QuickPlay
```
I also found these drivers that appear old - some may be most recent version, others should have updates available:

```
speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006  - 
obvious what this is - I don't know about Speedfan & Vista x64 compatibility - I don't run Speedfan on my x64

ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 
ATK 0110 ACPI utility - related to Asus .. ??  not sure

regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 11:19:10 2007   Intervideo

hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007  - Hamachi NIC - this has been responsible for may BSODs

rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007  Famatech Int'l Corp Radmin        
                                                     Mirror  Driver V3 - PC remote control software

tifsfilt.sys Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007     Acronis True Image
timntr.sys   Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007     Acronis True Image

epfwtdir.sys Wed Nov 14 08:59:13 2007     ESET
eamon.sys    Wed Nov 14 09:01:33 2007      ESET 
easdrv.sys   Wed Nov 14 09:02:00 2007     ESET
```
.

I have not gone back and read this entire thread - but I thought somewhere I had made the suggestion to re-install Vista and allow Windows Updates and driver updates in and nothing else to see if system would stabilize. Apologies if I am incorrect on this.

The information that I have tells me that you are running an OEM version of Vista Ultimate. Seeing QuickPlay indicates to me that the OEM is HP, yet I see no mention of HP in the system specs that I have from you.

Where did you get your Vista OEM DVD from? Hardware issues aside - I am not very knowledgeable in hardware matters as those in this forum are, but I don't understand the origin of some of the above named drivers. QuickPlay in the form that it is - using a GUID (the bracketed numbers) instead of its name usually only comes from an HP OEM version of Windows - as far as I have ever seen. Did you download HP Quickplay?

Then there is Acronis - get rid of it! It is an old version anyway and I don't know why it is needed here. ESET is another mystery to me - where did a Nov 2007 version come from?

What I suggest you do while sorting out the Vista DVD issue is to take advantage of a current offer from Microsoft - a trial (full version) for Server 2008 x64 that can be renewed for up to 240 days (8 months). 

Server 2008 x64 is literally identical to Vista SP1 x64. This way you know that you have an absolute good working copy of Windows. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/trial-software.aspx

The dbug log is in the code box below for this particular BSOD dump.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\markm75_hardware_10-06-08\Mini120508-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista SP1 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a05000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02bcadb0
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 23:06:11.238 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:27:03.593
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000096, fffffa600acda3e6, fffffa6015e6add0, 0}

Unable to load image kerneld.amd64, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for kerneld.amd64
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for kerneld.amd64
Probably caused by : kerneld.amd64 ( kerneld+13e6 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000096, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa600acda3e6, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa6015e6add0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000096 - {EXCEPTION}  Privileged instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
kerneld+13e6
fffffa60`0acda3e6 0f32            rdmsr

CONTEXT:  fffffa6015e6add0 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa6015e6add0)
rax=000000008010204c rbx=fffffa800a577250 rcx=00000000000000ee
rdx=fffffa800ab64670 rsi=fffffa800ab64670 rdi=fffffa800ab64670
rip=fffffa600acda3e6 rsp=fffffa6015e6b630 rbp=000000000000000c
 r8=fffffa800aac3870  r9=000000000000000e r10=0000000000000001
r11=fffffa800a577250 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=000000008010204c r15=fffffa800a765e40
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
kerneld+0x13e6:
fffffa60`0acda3e6 0f32            rdmsr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  everest.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffffa600acda3e6

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`15e6b630 00000000`00000000 : fffff6fc`40062300 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 : kerneld+0x13e6
fffffa60`15e6b638 fffff6fc`40062300 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 : 0x0
fffffa60`15e6b640 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f : 0xfffff6fc`40062300
fffffa60`15e6b648 00000000`0000c475 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 : 0x1
fffffa60`15e6b650 fffffa60`00000000 : fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 : 0xc475
fffffa60`15e6b658 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 : 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d : 0xfffffa60`00000000
fffffa60`15e6b660 00000000`5444575f : fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa60`0ceeb5a0
fffffa60`15e6b668 fffff6fd`30067760 : fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 : 0x5444575f
fffffa60`15e6b670 fffff6fd`30067758 : fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 0000cee7`000dd038 : 0xfffff6fd`30067760
fffffa60`15e6b678 fffff800`02a4737d : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 0000cee7`000dd038 0000ceeb`000dd040 : 0xfffff6fd`30067758
fffffa60`15e6b680 fffff800`02a18f1b : 00000000`00000001 fffff6fd`30067758 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiReleaseSystemPtes+0x49
fffffa60`15e6b6d0 fffffa80`0ab64670 : fffff880`0c47a000 fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b98160 fffffa80`0a577250 : nt!MmUnmapIoSpace+0x11f
fffffa60`15e6b710 fffff880`0c47a000 : fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b98160 fffffa80`0a577250 fffffa80`09cd10d8 : 0xfffffa80`0ab64670
fffffa60`15e6b718 fffff880`0c475000 : fffff800`02b98160 fffffa80`0a577250 fffffa80`09cd10d8 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0c47a000
fffffa60`15e6b720 fffff800`02b98160 : fffffa80`0a577250 fffffa80`09cd10d8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0c475000 : 0xfffff880`0c475000
fffffa60`15e6b728 fffffa80`0a577250 : fffffa80`09cd10d8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b3b677 : nt!NonPagedPoolDescriptor
fffffa60`15e6b730 fffffa80`09cd10d8 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b3b677 00000000`0000c400 : 0xfffffa80`0a577250
fffffa60`15e6b738 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b3b677 00000000`0000c400 00000000`00004040 : 0xfffffa80`09cd10d8
fffffa60`15e6b740 fffff880`0c475000 : fffff800`02b3b677 00000000`0000c400 00000000`00004040 00000000`00000020 : 0x0
fffffa60`15e6b748 fffff800`02b3b677 : 00000000`0000c400 00000000`00004040 00000000`00000020 ffffffff`01ffffff : 0xfffff880`0c475000
fffffa60`15e6b750 fffff800`02b39101 : fffffa60`15e6b898 00000000`00000000 fffffa01`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiFreePoolPages+0x267
fffffa60`15e6b860 fffff800`02d860b3 : fffffa60`008fc400 fffffa60`15e6bca0 00000000`00000801 fffff880`54465241 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x541
fffffa60`15e6b910 fffff800`02cd02fa : fffffa80`0a765e40 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a577210 00000000`00000001 : nt!ExpGetSystemFirmwareTableInformation+0x1d3
fffffa60`15e6b960 fffff800`02a59df3 : fffffa80`0c859060 00000000`7efda000 00000000`008f0f38 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0xaba
fffffa60`15e6bc20 00000000`756c385e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01ddf0a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x756c385e


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
kerneld+13e6
fffffa60`0acda3e6 0f32            rdmsr

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  kerneld+13e6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: kerneld

IMAGE_NAME:  kerneld.amd64

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47d3ce11

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa6015e6add0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_kerneld+13e6

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_kerneld+13e6

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa6015e6a520 rbx=fffffa6015e6bc20 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000096 rsi=fffff80002a59df3 rdi=fffff80002c08df4
rip=fffff80002a5a350 rsp=fffffa6015e6a418 rbp=fffffa6015e6b3f8
 r8=fffffa600acda3e6  r9=fffffa6015e6add0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa6015e63000 r13=fffffa6015e6c000
r14=fffff80002a05000 r15=fffff80002b534ec
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a5a350 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`15e6a420=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`15e6a418 fffff800`02a5a0ee : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000096 fffffa60`0acda3e6 fffffa60`15e6add0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`15e6a420 fffff800`02a59abc : fffffa60`15e6b3f8 fffffa60`15e6add0 fffff800`02b5cb4c fffff800`02a05000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`15e6a560 fffff800`02a6d6bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02a05000 fffffa60`15e6c000 fffff800`02c08df4 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffffa60`15e6a5a0 fffff800`02a74cff : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`15e6bc20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`15e6a5d0 fffff800`02a31d83 : fffffa60`15e6b3f8 fffffa60`15e6add0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`15e6b4a0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`15e6acc0 fffff800`02a5a1a9 : fffffa60`15e6b3f8 fffffa80`0a577250 fffffa60`15e6b4a0 fffffa80`0ab64670 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`15e6b2c0 fffff800`02a58d8d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`15e6b4a0 fffffa60`0acda3e6 : 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40062300 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c475 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`15e6b4a0)
fffffa60`15e6b630 00000000`00000000 : fffff6fc`40062300 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 : kerneld+0x13e6
fffffa60`15e6b638 fffff6fc`40062300 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 : 0x0
fffffa60`15e6b640 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`0000c475 fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f : 0xfffff6fc`40062300
fffffa60`15e6b648 00000000`0000c475 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 : 0x1
fffffa60`15e6b650 fffffa60`00000000 : fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 : 0xc475
fffffa60`15e6b658 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 : 00000000`5444575f fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d : 0xfffffa60`00000000
fffffa60`15e6b660 00000000`5444575f : fffff6fd`30067760 fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa60`0ceeb5a0
fffffa60`15e6b668 fffff6fd`30067760 : fffff6fd`30067758 fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 : 0x5444575f
fffffa60`15e6b670 fffff6fd`30067758 : fffff800`02a4737d 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 0000cee7`000dd038 : 0xfffff6fd`30067760
fffffa60`15e6b678 fffff800`02a4737d : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00067758 0000cee7`000dd038 0000ceeb`000dd040 : 0xfffff6fd`30067758
fffffa60`15e6b680 fffff800`02a18f1b : 00000000`00000001 fffff6fd`30067758 fffffa60`0ceeb5a0 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiReleaseSystemPtes+0x49
fffffa60`15e6b6d0 fffffa80`0ab64670 : fffff880`0c47a000 fffff880`0c475000 fffff800`02b98160 fffffa80`0a577250 : nt!MmUnmapIoSpace+0x11f
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02a05000 fffff800`02f1d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:17:25 2008 (48D1BA35)
fffff800`02f1d000 fffff800`02f63000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`002e1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:27:53 2008 (48D1BCA9)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00631000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00607000 fffffa60`00611000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00611000 fffffa60`0063e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063e000 fffffa60`00652000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`006af000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006af000 fffffa60`00761000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00761000 fffffa60`007c7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c7000 fffffa60`007df000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`007df000 fffffa60`007fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00997000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009ab000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009ab000 fffffa60`009b2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b2000 fffffa60`009c2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009d5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d5000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00a0f000 fffffa60`00b29000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`00b29000 fffffa60`00b31000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b31000 fffffa60`00b55000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b55000 fffffa60`00b5f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00b5f000 fffffa60`00b82000   3wareDrv 3wareDrv.sys Fri Sep 19 18:22:54 2008 (48D4263E)
fffffa60`00b82000 fffffa60`00bb0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00bb0000 fffffa60`00bcb000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Jul 21 23:59:14 2008 (48855B12)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00c07000 fffffa60`00c4d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00c4d000 fffffa60`00c61000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c61000 fffffa60`00ce6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ce6000 fffffa60`00ce7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00d36000 fffffa60`00d8e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d8e000 fffffa60`00deb000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00deb000 fffffa60`00df6000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)
fffffa60`00e07000 fffffa60`00fca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fca000 fffffa60`00fed000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00fed000 fffffa60`00ffd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011c6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`011c6000 fffffa60`011fe000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`01204000 fffffa60`012b4000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007 (470DD06D)
fffffa60`012b4000 fffffa60`012ef000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008 (47BC9AE3)
fffffa60`012ef000 fffffa60`0131b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`0131b000 fffffa60`01344000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01344000 fffffa60`01358000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01358000 fffffa60`01384000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`01392000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013b1000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Thu Oct 23 11:07:27 2008 (4900932F)
fffffa60`013b1000 fffffa60`013cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`013cd000 fffffa60`013d6000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013dd000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffffa60`013dd000 fffffa60`013ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`01404000 fffffa60`01588000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01588000 fffffa60`015cc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`015cc000 fffffa60`015d4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`015d4000 fffffa60`015db000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`015db000 fffffa60`015ed000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`015ed000 fffffa60`015f7000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`015f7000 fffffa60`01600000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 (47FBC46F)
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0300c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0300c000 fffffa60`03055000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 22:10:55 2008 (481683AF)
fffffa60`03055000 fffffa60`030a3000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`030a3000 fffffa60`030b7000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`030b7000 fffffa60`030d6000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`030d6000 fffffa60`030f0000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:01 2008 (479199D9)
fffffa60`030f0000 fffffa60`03105000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03105000 fffffa60`03121000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03121000 fffffa60`03131000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`0313a000 fffffa60`03146000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03146000 fffffa60`0314f000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0314f000 fffffa60`03162000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03162000 fffffa60`031c7000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)
fffffa60`031c7000 fffffa60`031d8a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`031d9000 fffffa60`031e8f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`031e9000 fffffa60`031ff000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03206000 fffffa60`0388f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 28 22:38:43 2008 (4907CCB3)
fffffa60`0388f000 fffffa60`0396e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`0396e000 fffffa60`0397d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0397d000 fffffa60`03990000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03990000 fffffa60`0399c000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0399c000 fffffa60`039e2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`039e2000 fffffa60`039f3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`039f3000 fffffa60`039fb000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`03a00000 fffffa60`03a0a980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffffa60`03a0e000 fffffa60`03aa8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`03aa8000 fffffa60`03aba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03aba000 fffffa60`03ac8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03ac8000 fffffa60`03ad6000   VClone   VClone.sys   Wed Jul 16 20:12:49 2008 (487E8E81)
fffffa60`03ad6000 fffffa60`03ad7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03ad8000 fffffa60`03b0c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03b0c000 fffffa60`03b1d000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03b1d000 fffffa60`03b28000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03b28000 fffffa60`03b38000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03b38000 fffffa60`03b7f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03b7f000 fffffa60`03b93000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03b93000 fffffa60`03b9e000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 02:10:56 2008 (4791A280)
fffffa60`03ba0000 fffffa60`03bcb980   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon Aug 25 23:25:59 2008 (48B377C7)
fffffa60`03bcc000 fffffa60`03bf3000   archlp   archlp.sys   Tue Aug 12 04:13:18 2008 (48A1461E)
fffffa60`03bf3000 fffffa60`03bfe000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04602000 fffffa60`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0463d000 fffffa60`04660000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04660000 fffffa60`04665180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04666000 fffffa60`04678000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04680000 fffffa60`046f7000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 08:44:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`046f7000 fffffa60`04705480   61883    61883.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:06 2008 (479199DE)
fffffa60`04706000 fffffa60`04711e80   avc      avc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:34:07 2008 (479199DF)
fffffa60`04712000 fffffa60`04713000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0471c000 fffffa60`0471d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04725000 fffffa60`04739000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04743000 fffffa60`0474ab80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`0474b000 fffffa60`04759000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04759000 fffffa60`04762000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`04762000 fffffa60`0476b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0476b000 fffffa60`0476c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`04776000 fffffa60`04787000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04787000 fffffa60`04790000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04790000 fffffa60`047ad000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`047ad000 fffffa60`047c8000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`047c8000 fffffa60`047d5000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Wed Nov 14 08:59:13 2007 (473AFF31)
fffffa60`047d5000 fffffa60`047f2000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`047f2000 fffffa60`04800000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 22:10:51 2008 (481683AB)
fffffa60`04800000 fffffa60`0480c000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`0480d000 fffffa60`0487a000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0487a000 fffffa60`048be000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`048be000 fffffa60`048dc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`048dc000 fffffa60`048eb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`048eb000 fffffa60`04906000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04906000 fffffa60`04954000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04954000 fffffa60`04960000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04960000 fffffa60`0496a000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Jul 21 08:11:55 2008 (48847D0B)
fffffa60`0496a000 fffffa60`04974000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Wed Nov 14 09:02:00 2007 (473AFFD8)
fffffa60`04974000 fffffa60`049ea000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`049ea000 fffffa60`049f3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`049f3000 fffffa60`049f4e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`049f5000 fffffa60`04a00000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0500c000 fffffa60`05126000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`05126000 fffffa60`05139000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`05139000 fffffa60`05151200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`05152000 fffffa60`0515e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0515e000 fffffa60`05180000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`05180000 fffffa60`051a8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`051a8000 fffffa60`051f1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`05409000 fffffa60`058dcb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008 (488B3E3D)
fffffa60`058dd000 fffffa60`05915d80   lvpopf64 lvpopf64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008 (488B3DE4)
fffffa60`05916000 fffffa60`059d5580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffffa60`059d6000 fffffa60`059e9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`059e9000 fffffa60`05a00000   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007 (470DCFBE)
fffffa60`08202000 fffffa60`0829c000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0829c000 fffffa60`082b0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`082b0000 fffffa60`082c8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`082c8000 fffffa60`08363000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08363000 fffffa60`0838b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0838b000 fffffa60`083a9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`083a9000 fffffa60`083c3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`083c3000 fffffa60`083ea000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`09a0c000 fffffa60`09a3d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09a3d000 fffffa60`09ad1000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:27:57 2008 (48B4AD9D)
fffffa60`09ad1000 fffffa60`09b0e000   eamon    eamon.sys    Wed Nov 14 09:01:33 2007 (473AFFBD)
fffffa60`09b0e000 fffffa60`09bc4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`09bc4000 fffffa60`09bd4000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`09bd4000 fffffa60`09bdc000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 11:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`09bdc000 fffffa60`09be7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`09be7000 fffffa60`09bf6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0ac01000 fffffa60`0ac21000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`0ac21000 fffffa60`0ac37000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0ac37000 fffffa60`0ac5c000   000      000.fcl      Thu Oct 04 22:47:54 2007 (4705A5DA)
fffffa60`0ac5c000 fffffa60`0ac66000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008 (488B3DC2)
fffffa60`0ac66000 fffffa60`0ac73000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0ac73000 fffffa60`0ac81000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`0ac81000 fffffa60`0acbd000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`0acbd000 fffffa60`0acd9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0acd9000 fffffa60`0ace1000   kerneld  kerneld.amd64 Sun Mar 09 07:46:25 2008 (47D3CE11)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`01392000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0300d000 fffffa60`03127000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03127000 fffffa60`0313a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0467e000 fffffa60`04680000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04673000 fffffa60`0467e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04671000 fffffa60`04673000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04666000 fffffa60`04671000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03b9e000 fffffa60`03ba0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03b93000 fffffa60`03b9e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0ac37000 fffffa60`0ac5c000   000      000.fcl      Thu Oct 04 22:47:54 2007 (4705A5DA)
fffffa60`031d9000 fffffa60`031e8f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`00b5f000 fffffa60`00b82000   3wareDrv 3wareDrv.sys Fri Sep 19 18:22:54 2008 (48D4263E)
fffffa60`046f7000 fffffa60`04705480   61883    61883.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:06 2008 (479199DE)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`04680000 fffffa60`046f7000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 08:44:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`0480d000 fffffa60`0487a000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013b1000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Thu Oct 23 11:07:27 2008 (4900932F)
fffffa60`03bcc000 fffffa60`03bf3000   archlp   archlp.sys   Tue Aug 12 04:13:18 2008 (48A1461E)
fffffa60`039f3000 fffffa60`039fb000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`00b29000 fffffa60`00b31000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b31000 fffffa60`00b55000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`03206000 fffffa60`0388f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 28 22:38:43 2008 (4907CCB3)
fffffa60`04706000 fffffa60`04711e80   avc      avc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:34:07 2008 (479199DF)
fffffa60`0838b000 fffffa60`083a9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`04800000 fffffa60`0480c000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:12 2008 (479199E4)
fffffa60`030b7000 fffffa60`030d6000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`0300c000 fffffa60`03055000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 22:10:55 2008 (481683AF)
fffffa60`047f2000 fffffa60`04800000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 22:10:51 2008 (481683AB)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00631000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`0acbd000 fffffa60`0acd9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`013b1000 fffffa60`013cd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006af000 fffffa60`00761000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`03b0c000 fffffa60`03b1d000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`01358000 fffffa60`01384000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`006af000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`01392000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`015ed000 fffffa60`015f7000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`04974000 fffffa60`049ea000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`047d5000 fffffa60`047f2000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`01344000 fffffa60`01358000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0463d000 fffffa60`04660000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`05126000 fffffa60`05139000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`0500c000 fffffa60`05126000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`05152000 fffffa60`0515e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0388f000 fffffa60`0396e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`09ad1000 fffffa60`09b0e000   eamon    eamon.sys    Wed Nov 14 09:01:33 2007 (473AFFBD)
fffffa60`0496a000 fffffa60`04974000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Wed Nov 14 09:02:00 2007 (473AFFD8)
fffffa60`012ef000 fffffa60`0131b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`04960000 fffffa60`0496a000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Jul 21 08:11:55 2008 (48847D0B)
fffffa60`047c8000 fffffa60`047d5000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Wed Nov 14 08:59:13 2007 (473AFF31)
fffffa60`00c4d000 fffffa60`00c61000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c07000 fffffa60`00c4d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`04712000 fffffa60`04713000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0131b000 fffffa60`01344000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`015f7000 fffffa60`01600000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 (47FBC46F)
fffff800`02f1d000 fffff800`02f63000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`00deb000 fffffa60`00df6000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:08 2007 (46C386A4)
fffffa60`0397d000 fffffa60`03990000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`04666000 fffffa60`04678000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`049f5000 fffffa60`04a00000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04743000 fffffa60`0474ab80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`049ea000 fffffa60`049f3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`082c8000 fffffa60`08363000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`031e9000 fffffa60`031ff000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00a0f000 fffffa60`00b29000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`0314f000 fffffa60`03162000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00bb0000 fffffa60`00bcb000   jraid    jraid.sys    Mon Jul 21 23:59:14 2008 (48855B12)
fffffa60`03aba000 fffffa60`03ac8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00607000 fffffa60`00611000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0acd9000 fffffa60`0ace1000   kerneld  kerneld.amd64 Sun Mar 09 07:46:25 2008 (47D3CE11)
fffffa60`03ad8000 fffffa60`03b0c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c61000 fffffa60`00ce6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`04660000 fffffa60`04665180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0829c000 fffffa60`082b0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0515e000 fffffa60`05180000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`058dd000 fffffa60`05915d80   lvpopf64 lvpopf64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:08:20 2008 (488B3DE4)
fffffa60`0ac5c000 fffffa60`0ac66000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:07:46 2008 (488B3DC2)
fffffa60`05916000 fffffa60`059d5580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffffa60`03a00000 fffffa60`03a0a980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffffa60`05409000 fffffa60`058dcb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Sat Jul 26 11:09:49 2008 (488B3E3D)
fffffa60`00611000 fffffa60`0063e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`059d6000 fffffa60`059e9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0300c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03bf3000 fffffa60`03bfe000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009d5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`083a9000 fffffa60`083c3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`083c3000 fffffa60`083ea000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`05180000 fffffa60`051a8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`051a8000 fffffa60`051f1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`007df000 fffffa60`007fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`00b55000 fffffa60`00b5f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`0476b000 fffffa60`0476c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`011c6000 fffffa60`011fe000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00ce6000 fffffa60`00ce7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`03b1d000 fffffa60`03b28000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`015db000 fffffa60`015ed000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e07000 fffffa60`00fca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03b7f000 fffffa60`03b93000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`048dc000 fffffa60`048eb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0487a000 fffffa60`048be000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00d36000 fffffa60`00d8e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`04776000 fffffa60`04787000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04954000 fffffa60`04960000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02a05000 fffff800`02f1d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:17:25 2008 (48D1BA35)
fffffa60`01404000 fffffa60`01588000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0471c000 fffffa60`0471d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`031c7000 fffffa60`031d8a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`048be000 fffffa60`048dc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00997000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009ab000 fffffa60`009b2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b2000 fffffa60`009c2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`09b0e000 fffffa60`09bc4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`04602000 fffffa60`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063e000 fffffa60`00652000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`09bc4000 fffffa60`09bd4000   qwavedrv qwavedrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`04725000 fffffa60`04739000   raddrvv3 raddrvv3.sys Wed Apr 23 18:57:22 2008 (480FBED2)
fffffa60`04787000 fffffa60`04790000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00fca000 fffffa60`00fed000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00fed000 fffffa60`00ffd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`009d5000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`007c7000 fffffa60`007df000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`04906000 fffffa60`04954000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04759000 fffffa60`04762000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03a0e000 fffffa60`03aa8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`04762000 fffffa60`0476b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0ac81000 fffffa60`0acbd000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`09bd4000 fffffa60`09bdc000   regi     regi.sys     Mon Apr 16 11:19:10 2007 (462393EE)
fffffa60`030a3000 fffffa60`030b7000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013dd000   rminiv3  rminiv3.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:53:11 2007 (46C60AB7)
fffffa60`082b0000 fffffa60`082c8000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`03ba0000 fffffa60`03bcb980   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon Aug 25 23:25:59 2008 (48B377C7)
fffffa60`00b82000 fffffa60`00bb0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`09bdc000 fffffa60`09be7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`047ad000 fffffa60`047c8000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`012b4000 fffffa60`012ef000   snapman  snapman.sys  Wed Feb 20 16:25:55 2008 (47BC9AE3)
fffffa60`015d4000 fffffa60`015db000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`015cc000 fffffa60`015d4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`08202000 fffffa60`0829c000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`09a3d000 fffffa60`09ad1000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:27:57 2008 (48B4AD9D)
fffffa60`09a0c000 fffffa60`09a3d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08363000 fffffa60`0838b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00d8e000 fffffa60`00deb000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03ad6000 fffffa60`03ad7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`09be7000 fffffa60`09bf6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`013dd000 fffffa60`013ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0ac66000 fffffa60`0ac73000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04790000 fffffa60`047ad000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`03aa8000 fffffa60`03aba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`059e9000 fffffa60`05a00000   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Thu Oct 11 03:24:46 2007 (470DCFBE)
fffffa60`01204000 fffffa60`012b4000   timntr   timntr.sys   Thu Oct 11 03:27:41 2007 (470DD06D)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0ac73000 fffffa60`0ac81000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`03146000 fffffa60`0314f000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0313a000 fffffa60`03146000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03055000 fffffa60`030a3000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`03b28000 fffffa60`03b38000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`05139000 fffffa60`05151200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03105000 fffffa60`03121000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`030d6000 fffffa60`030f0000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:01 2008 (479199D9)
fffffa60`049f3000 fffffa60`049f4e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`039e2000 fffffa60`039f3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03b38000 fffffa60`03b7f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0399c000 fffffa60`039e2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03b93000 fffffa60`03b9e000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 02:10:56 2008 (4791A280)
fffffa60`03121000 fffffa60`03131000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`030f0000 fffffa60`03105000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03990000 fffffa60`0399c000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03ac8000 fffffa60`03ad6000   VClone   VClone.sys   Wed Jul 16 20:12:49 2008 (487E8E81)
fffffa60`0474b000 fffffa60`04759000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011c6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009ab000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00761000 fffffa60`007c7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01588000 fffffa60`015cc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`048eb000 fffffa60`04906000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0396e000 fffffa60`0397d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`002e1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:27:53 2008 (48D1BCA9)
fffffa60`013cd000 fffffa60`013d6000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0ac21000 fffffa60`0ac37000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0ac01000 fffffa60`0ac21000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`03162000 fffffa60`031c7000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Thu Dec 06 08:50:34 2007 (4757FE2A)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`01384000 fffffa60`01392000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0300d000 fffffa60`03127000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03127000 fffffa60`0313a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0467e000 fffffa60`04680000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04673000 fffffa60`0467e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04671000 fffffa60`04673000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04666000 fffffa60`04671000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03b9e000 fffffa60`03ba0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03b93000 fffffa60`03b9e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffffa60`0acda3e6 fffffa60`15e6add0 00000000`00000000


__________________________________________ 
 
[URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html"][COLOR=blue]by [COLOR=Red][U]jcgriff2[/u][/COLOR], [u] Moderator, Microsoft Support,  Tech Support Forum  * com[/U][/COLOR][/URL]  
 
Mon 12/08/2008 
 2:46:51.09
```


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Mark. . .
> 
> The bugcheck on the latest dump -
> 
> ...



Thanks much for this detailed info.. I did infact download a newer version of everest, the problem has gone away.. so i dont think its OS related, at least not that one..

however, last night i was running memtest (windows version).. i opened up about 11 windows, set each to 900MB, so that all but 200MB of memory was being used..

Came down in the middle of the night to find a bluescreen.. i think it was irq less or equal , maybe a 0A and error on usbstor.sys or similar...

I guess its memory related.. though the system passed a 6 run linpack and 2 passes on memtest x86 bootcd... or maybe back when i was tweaking the hardware and had a bluescreen then, it corrupted something, though i dont recall any checkdisk errors..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

markm75 said:


> Thanks much for this detailed info.. I did infact download a newer version of everest, the problem has gone away.. so i dont think its OS related, at least not that one..
> 
> however, last night i was running memtest (windows version).. i opened up about 11 windows, set each to 900MB, so that all but 200MB of memory was being used..
> 
> ...



Hi Mark. . 

You're welcome.

Just curious - where did you open 11 windows @ 900mb each? In memtest or in Windows itself? It's been a long time since I myself ran memtest, so I am not all that familiar with it these days.

If 9900mb opened in Windows you would literally start eating virtual memory b/c of RAM allocated to kernel mode and possibly video. 

My Vista x64 4GB RAM system went nuts recently - pix on right side shows an incredible 8,476 processes running using all available physical RAM, Kernel memory at 1599mb (1371mb paged pool) and the page file itself growing to over 15GB - yet the system stayed up. The Intel P7350 core2 duo procs were all over sometimes pinned at 100%. Whatever was going on, werfault (WERCON - Windows Error Reporting) launched over 4,000 apps in 17 minutes to send info to Microsoft.





It ended up generating over 100 full kernel dumps - totaling more than 125GB. As much as I enjoy going through kernel dumps to try and figure things out, I called it a day and re-installed Vista. That solved it for me.

I just wish the same would work for you. I know of the frustration you must be going through with all of this. Something is found pointing to a probable cause, then that p/c points elsewhere - and then turns again 180° - leading to yet another area.

Best Wishes. . .

JC

.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Mark. .
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> ...



Well, my new system has 12GB of memory.. so i basically fill it up leaving say 200MB of free ram.. it doesnt touch the paging file as a result.

The program is memtest for windows: http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

It worked out great this time.. I now think, or reallly hope so.. that i have found the cause of all this, 2 motherboards later of course (and a whole new architecture, LGA1366)..

In this last case it definitely was a memory hardware issue.. Memtest caused the crash, then using a barebones vista i was able to run memtest only to find it reporting errors, while the dos based one didnt report any errors..

So i tweaked some settings and now i have 12GB of DDR3 OCZ reaper running, but at 1066, on the Rampage II extreme board.

Kinda makes me mad though, someone reports that they are able to do 12GB of DDR3 1600mhz corsair dominator at mostly stock settings.. i think i should have gone with that ram instead, but i still get pretty good results..

Previously on the p5e3 with dual channel ddr3, everest memory reads were : 7777 MB/sec

Now with the RIIE and tri channel memory i get : 11,790 MB/sec or so..

Both of those values are at 1066.. 1333 gave me about 13,500 (but wasnt stable).


At any rate.. i saw the crazy paging and processes activity you had, I had never heard of anything that crazy before.

And yeah, i have wiped and redone my system about 4 times in the last two months.. a few times slowly as i went along too.. it sucks because i have too much stuff and it takes days.

Hopefully i'm finally, truly stable here.

Thanks for all the help on things up to here.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Mark. .
> 
> You're welcome.



Ill bug you one last time hopefully here.. things are still mostly stable for me.. except when i was using the ATI hotkeys to switch monitor profiles i bluescreened with memory_management and x...1A..

I'm basically trying to debug this on my own from now on.. if i can get a feel for this windows debugger tool..

I'm pretty sure the problem is being caused by a faulty ati driver, which i've now updated to 8.12 for my 4870.. so far so good..

back to the debugger question..

I've installed both the chk and fre symbols for x64 Vista..

I've put this as my symbol path as you mentioned before:

SRV*c:\symbols\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols

I then opened the mini dump file and waited for it to fully load.

Do i basically then just go by what the screen says.. or are there more areas of the debugging tool i should dig into to find out more..

Here is the results i found:

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\markm75c\Desktop\Mini121108-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols\*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02dd0db0
Debug session time: Thu Dec 11 00:07:39.904 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:31:52.742
Loading Kernel Symbols
..................................................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..............
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80015a6710, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d15b )

Followup: MachineOwner

--------------------

I clicked on the analysis link and found more info..

*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
# Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa80015a6710
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: audiodg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80002cc313b to fffff80002c60350

STACK_TEXT: 
fffffa60`049fdfc8 fffff800`02cc313b : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`015a6710 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`049fdfd0 fffff800`02c440a0 : fffffa80`0fb61c10 fffffa80`00000444 fffffa80`00000524 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1d15b
fffffa60`049fe890 fffff800`02f068dc : fffff880`0dabe780 fffff800`02e97660 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0xa8
fffffa60`049fe8e0 fffff800`02e9767d : fffffa60`000000ff 00000000`00000001 000007ff`fffde000 00000000`78457350 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4f8
fffffa60`049fe9a0 fffff800`02c8a56b : fffff880`0d5a0640 fffff800`02eee94a 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0d5a0640 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffffa60`049fe9d0 fffff800`02c8e235 : fffffa60`049feca0 fffffa60`049fea70 fffff800`02e988a4 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x3bb
fffffa60`049fea70 fffff800`02c5fe9d : fffffa80`0fbb3bb0 00000000`000cfb58 fffffa60`049febc8 fffff800`02eccec0 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x75
fffffa60`049febb0 00000000`7713602a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0xa2
00000000`000cfb38 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7713602a


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d15b
fffff800`02cc313b cc int 3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d15b

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME: ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 48d1ba35

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+1d15b

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+1d15b

Followup: MachineOwner

--------------------------------------

Actually, if i go by this.. it appears that audiodg.exe caused the problem, which i think is actually the realtek driver portion of the 4870 video card perhaps, though i'm still trying to dig on this one...
(or its a processs associated with the creative xfi card that came with the rampage II extreme)...


Either way, i dont think it is ram related (stability)..

Did I go about this debugging process the right way...

Cheers


----------

